# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Message Board Games > Free Form Roleplaying >  Naruto Sound ITP OOC 2

## Lord Raziere

While not the first Naruto ITP here, this is the first to be set in the Sound village of Igordragonian's and I's design.

This roleplay is about an alternate world where the Sound Village that has procured their independence during the Third Ninja War by defeating the Hidden Leaf to secure the independence of the Land of Rice. 
The village uses sound jutsu, as well as various experimental jutsu such as curse seals to power themselves up. While there are noble bloodlines among them, the village does not care much for blood, valuing sacrifice over such tradition. Indeed, it is a place of sad tragic tales and the village secured their independence at great cost, with many giving their lives using last resort jutsu to win. Indeed, such martyrdom is held the ideal in Sound and like everywhere else in this world, shinobi are weapons and tools of the powerful. While there is happiness, heroism and humor to be found, this world of espionage, deadly unequal warfare and assassination is where they live. 

If there is any hope for change it is in a new generation of shinobi that has grew up in this new time of peace. But as most experienced ninja know, peace is only war by other means and a prelude to the next.

Technological expectations are Naruto-era stuff, so expect schizo tech but nothing from Boruto. While we don't expect more players and focus on a plot, more players who find this fun are welcome.

Preliminary rules, stolen copied over from other Anime-inspired RPs:

*Spoiler: THE RULES*
Show

Rule the first, no godmodding. A far better explanation of godmodding than I can give is here.

Rule the second, please remember that we plan to have a far more directed plot than Nexus. Please run any major spanners in the works past guys on this thread first.

Rule the third, don't ruin anyone else's fun. I can't stress this enough.

Rule the fourth, have fun! (Failure to abide by this rule is subject to immediate banishment.  :Small Wink: )

*Spoiler: New and Improved (but Loose) Rules v.1.1!*
Show

 These "rules" are more loose guidelines that serve another FFRPG very well so we adopted them into this one, because they work.

*Consider asking to join in fights before jumping in.* Please respect that _not_ all plots might be open. Alternatively, if you yourself want to keep a fight cordoned off from other participants, say so in the OOC, at the beginning of your post, or both.*Talk major fights over with your opponent!* This is to keep arguments about who's the better fighter, who should win, blablablablabla, out of the OOC. Of course, talk these things over in PM, or some kind of IM service. While arguments might break out over said PM/IM ... it keeps it out of the OOC. Which is what we're trying to do here. (This part is currently under review.) On that note ...*Don't argue in the OOC!* They make the atmosphere oppressive, they make things less fun, and generally unpleasant and maybe even make the arguments larger than they need be. So, if you have a problem with someone, try to talk it out in PM or IM before using the OOC. That said ...*COMMUNICATE!* This is the most important rule. We have had issues in the past with people not communicating properly, leading to arguments and hurt feelings, and even several people leaving for good. So please communicate your plans, if they affect everyone else.

*Spoiler: Rules Specific To This Roleplay*
Show


*The "Just A Clone" Rule:*
The world of Naruto is one of assassination and ambush, therefore ninjas have come up with a variety of ways to kill someone instantly and easily. Obviously this doesn't gel well with the PCs living. So we've made a rule that when a character does an instant kill move, its *perfectly fair* to say that your PC retroactively planned for it and used the replacement technique or made a clone or whatever to survive it. an instant kill move is defined as anything that would kill your character in one hit. This is to prevent godmodding without slowing down the action and thus keeping combat interesting.

*The "Xanatos Speed Chess" Rule:*
While some ninjas are clearly more powerful than others, keep in mind that this is a world of tactics, strategy and not playing fair at all. while there are some situations where raw power is clearly the deciding factor (such as Tailed Beasts or Kage when they're going all out), the assumption should be that the outcome of shinobi battles depend more upon out-thinking your opponent, creativity and what surprises you can pull out of left field than whether your Genin or Jounin as the original show often showed people using creative applications of their abilities to defeat people far more powerful than them. and even in raw power situations, there should be some way of cobbling together a plan to defeat the foe or think your way out of it, even its just to evade or escape the predicament. consider how many surprises and plots you can come up with as a soft power level in a sense. This is so that we focus on fighting smarter than harder, and while Rock Lee is cool, we've decided that pure strength alone only gets you so far in this world.

*Remember for both of these rules, that you can cheat* and just say your character is smart enough to do this without you actually anticipating anything in advance- thats what these rules are for! Are characters may be ninja geniuses, but we certainly are not.



*Spoiler: Previous Thread(s):*
Show


OOC1 



If you want to join, read up on the last few pages of the main IC thread, or even better, ask one of us here what's currently happening. We will figure out a good place to introduce your character. After that, make an introductory post telling where your characters are and what they're doing, and we'll continue from there.

*Spoiler: List of Village Military Positions*
Show


Second Otokage: Nozojo (created by igordragonian)
Anbu Commander: Ameoku Nekazuko
The Three Junins: The Thunders Of The Sound:
1) Jonin Commander Ameoku
2) Samayo Majutsu
3) Shinpi

ANBU Units:
Nezumi (Mitsuko)

Assorted Chuunin:
Jirou Ishikawa
Mitsuko Ishikawa
Musumu Ishikawa
Kikenna Masuku
Tatebaru, Yumi and Rahei

Normal Shinobi Units:
Squad 1:
Sensei: Nekazuko (by igordragonian)
1. Mayuwo Fukaimi
2. Gurasu Komoro
3. Yoroi

Squad 2:
Sensei: Mubona Inazuma
1. Miho Kaguya
2. Naneko Masuku
3. Kazuo Tanaka

Squad 3
Sensei: Odayama ( by igordragonian)
1: Kimiko Ishikawa (by Lord Raziere)
2: Usagi (by igordragonian)
3: Yuuna Yuuki Yukimura Aka "Yuyuyu" (By Lord Raziere)

Squad 4
Sensei: Tatebaru Nobomi
1: Hashiba Fuma (by somerando)
2: Itsusuji Uzumaki (by somerando)
3: Hizuka Okukaga (By Lord raziere)

Squad 5
-Ryone and Tetsumi

Unpromoted Genin:
-Ichika

Special Genin:
1.Senko (By Rater202)

Summons:
1-Menko (By Rater202)

open slots always available


*Spoiler: List of Shinobi Clans:*
Show


1. Clan Komoro (By igordragonian)
2.Clan Fukaimi (By igordragonian)
3. Clan Ishikawa (By Lord Raziere)
4. Clan Kaguya (By Lord Raziere)



*Spoiler: Lists of people outside Sound*
Show


Civilian:
1-Fuyuki-San
2-Raizu Tanaka, Heir to the Rice Daimyo

Criminals:
1. Futility-San, a Missing Nin
2. Hu and Yu, Traveling Priests of Jashin
3-Baku
4-Rogue Shinobi 1
5-Rogue Shinobi 2
6-Rater's Runaways
7-Rogue Shinobi 3
8-Rogue Shinobi 4

Ronin:
1-Tomoe Kurogane

Kirigakure:
1-Reina Terumi
2-Kuba Takafumi and Toma Koneko
3-Hiroken Momochi
4-Akogi, Shark Boss
5-Izo of the Mizu-Yakuza
6-Seven Swordsmen of Yagura 1
7-Seven Swordsmen of Yagura 2
Kumogakure:
1-Zetta
"Team Lavagami"
Raiko and Mists' Bane
Blood O
2-Kumo Ninja 1
Iwagakure:
"Team Earthblood"
Gohan Yo and Homura
Shimizu Takenaka 
Sunagakure:
1-Ayaka Shirogane
2-Ami of the Desert, One Tail Jinchuuriki
3-Saeki Chisato, rebellious Oasis Nin
4-Benkei of the Ten Blades, Jonin
Konohagakure: 
Himitsu Shimura, Fourth Hokage
1-Benjiro Senju
2-Team Konoha-6
3-Team Konoha-8
4-Team Konoha-9
5-Team Konoha-7
6-Mojin Uchiha
7-Shiroko Tatsuhiro
8-Fuji
9-Teiji, Rikuto and Zenin leader of Team 8
10-Arakawa leader of Team 6, Kaizen leader of Team 9 and Jemuzu
11-Konoha Clan Leaders 1
12-Konoha Ninja 1


Amegakure:
1-Kenji, Okita Sawa, Kyuketsuki and Face of the People
2-Murashika Baishida, Ame chuunin

Kusagakure:
1-Torami, Mari and Hiraga
2-Kodajima Kohanako, Kusa Chuunin

Yugakure:
1-Hayaza, Maza and Reizuki
2-Aikaga Isasagi, Yu Chuunin

Tanigakure:
1-Rika, Zakakiri and Tami
2-Sugagita Mozane, Tani Chuunin



*Spoiler: Lists of Common jutsu and other write ups*
Show


1. Common Assassination jutsu (By Lord Raziere)
2. common Genjutsu (By Lord Raziere)
3. Common utility jutsu (By Lord Raziere)
4. Forbidden Jutsu (By Lord Raziere)
5. fire jutsu list (By Lord Raziere0

Rater202 Stuff:
1-His Treatise on Chakra Control
2-The Power of the White Snake
3-Takigakure
4-Ninja-Drug Integration Pill
5-On Senjutsu
6-Senko's Research

Igor's Stuff:
1-Igor/Raziere United Sand Village
2-Igor's Iwagakure
3-Kurokaze Inc
4-The Legend of Odukuro
5-Elementary education

Village Overviews: (Raziere)
1. Kirigakure (By Lord Raziere)
2. Kumogakure (By Lord Raziere)
3. Iwagakure (By Lord Raziere)
4-Konohagakure (By Lord Raziere)
5-Amegakure (By Lord Raziere)
6. Raziere's Sand Village
7. Buffer States/Various Minor Villages

The World Outside Shinobi: (Raziere)
1-Samurai and Ashigaru Overview
2-Shinobi and the Judicial System
3-Crime and Media in the Shinobi Nations
4-On The Tailed Beasts
5-Known Philosophies

Clans (Raziere)
1-Senju Clan



---

*Spoiler: Empty Character template*
Show


*<Your Character's Name Here>*
*Spoiler*
Show

*Name:* Self-explanatory.
*Age:* Exact number or rough estimation.
*Gender:* Male, female, etc.
*Height:* Centimeters and/or feet and inches.
*Weight:* Kilograms and/or pounds.
*Species:* What kind of creature your character is?
*Station:* Your character's current lot in life.

*Description:*
*Spoiler*
Show

What does your character look, feel, smell and sound like?


*Personality:*
*Spoiler*
Show

How does your character think? What drives him and what kind of a fellow is he?


*History:*
*Spoiler*
Show

What has happened to your character before the game and made them who they are?


*Story So Far:*
*Spoiler*
Show

You can summarize and update here what has happened to your character during the game.


*Abilities:*
*Spoiler*
Show

What is your character good or bad at? What special things can he do or knows?

These could include anything from martial arts to ki blasts to magic and shapeshifting abilities.


*Other information:*
*Spoiler*
Show

Anything you can't fit to the brackets above, such as equipment or property your character owns.

----------


## igordragonian

Well, I hope I made things more clear.
If not, tell me

----------


## Rater202

Senko wasn't indecisive, she was the first to point at Kimiko.

----------


## Lord Raziere

you have.

I said this before in the last thread and edited my post to reflect it.

----------


## igordragonian

I am still here. Hope/plan to update today/tommorow

----------


## Lord Raziere

lets see new potential shinobi characters ideas:
-Yagurist Cyborg Genin team, thankful to be given cybernetics to do stuff.
-Yagurist commander, firm belief in hard work but also social darwinism, dislikes even the cyborgs of Yagura's regime seeing them as weaklings because they were enhanced beyond their natural abilities without any hard work of their own, drives the shinobi under him to exhaustion with how much they overwork and is mystified why Yagura allows the cyborgs considering them no better than bloodline users.
-Kiri Rebel genin team full of mixed heritages due to the civil war
-Yagurist infiltrator into the rebellion who has infiltrated so long that her child grew up a staunch rebel against Yagura, now is experiencing internal conflict because of this.
-Kumo commander who recklessly wants to use the tailed beasts they have to wipe out Konoha. 
-rogue shinobi leader of a group that wants shinobi autonomy on an island nation, seeking to unite rogue shinobi to stand against a world that only wants to use them as tools. 
-shinobi of a village from a nation that never truly recovered from the Third Shinobi War and now seeks to do anything to restore it to prosperity. 
-rogue shinobi in retirement with a son or daughter who idolizes the shinobi life and has rebelled against their attempts to stop them by going with another rogue shinobi to learn to become one.

----------


## Rater202

> rogue shinobi leader of a group that wants shinobi autonomy on an island nation, seeking to unite rogue shinobi to stand against a world that only wants to use them as tools.


Do they primarily recruit people with Kekei Genkai but no clan support structure? Are they are a particularly powerful user of Magnet Release, by some chance? Perhaps a survivor of a genocide attempt, who later in life lost a beloved daughter to people who burned down his house out of hatred for his wife's bloodline and then snapped and murdered the town, thus scarring way his surviving wife? Who had a falling out with a friend who agreed that chakra users were support but didn't think that that was a reason to be an ass about it an believed that Shinobi would have their time int he sunif they were simply useful enough in the interim? With said friend, a master of yin release, being left physically disabled when the argument turned violent?

----------


## Lord Raziere

I was thinking more of an MGS antagonist but there is no reason not to take some Magneto inspiration I guess. the thing is I don't think they'd particularly care about the bloodline thing- they'd accept them in sure and probably have no clan support structure, but the group would be more about shinobi as a profession than as mutants, because the normal shinobi are being taken advantage of just as much as the bloodline users are, just in different ways. favoring bloodline users over those who don't have them just perpetuates using some guys as tools over others so that'd be hypocritical. the bloodline vs. normal ninja conflict is more of a kiri civil war thing to me.

of course such a group is probably seen by those power as a form of _regression_- a return to the days of the warring clans before Hashirama came along, threatening to spread ideas of disunity and fracturing rather than relatively orderly peace working with the nations. furthermore one has to wonder who they accept into their ranks and what do they do about shinobi who have committed crimes in their past, because they can't be unwilling to fight against the other shinobi but if they accept any old killer for hire into their ranks that might be a mistake and only provoke people to wipe them out if they let some crazy mass-murderer in or something. 

another problem they'd probably be trying to figure out is how do they make money without being used as tools by other nations, as the jobs available to rogue shinobi aren't great.

----------


## Rater202

> I was thinking more of an MGS antagonist


Well, that just shows my train of thought.

How would this interact with what I'm doing with the snakes? I've noted that Yorokobi is, essentially, the Boss mixed with a touch of Captain Ginyu with the rest of the Serpent Special Squad being the Cobra Unit mixed with the Ginyu Force.

...Which, as noted at the time, makes Menko Revolver Ocelot. I'm basically just waiting for an excuse for her to get interested in repeating crossbows.

Extending a bit further, Senko's a bit of a revolutionary in the makingshe's openly critical of the current system and has already sworn to change it, and Menko is devoted fully to her, making Senko a potential Big Boss depending on how the story shakes out.

Edit: Also, we should probably have a link to the previous thread somewhere just in case we have to go looking through it for something.

----------


## Lord Raziere

That has been already done, Rater, check the OP under the spoiler "previous threads"

I dunno, its just an idea I'm floating out there, see if anyone is interested, what we can do with it at some point. I'm glad your interested in it and want to see what I can do to make the idea appealing and how we make their appearance and existence a plot or whatever. 

but if you don't want the character to do something like start this revolution before you, thats okay to. Since being big boss sounds like the start of it and putting someone before you might ruin that?

----------


## igordragonian

working on uodate right now, I'll then look into the ooc discussio

- - - Updated - - -

For the time, thinking more of the Despair Squad (need a cooler/japanese name)
for Kiri, I had a concept for Kimiko's uncle and his pupil.

His pupil can get to Konoha for the chunin test themselves, or  for the Yakuza's buisness, showcasing unique Ishikawa's techniques.

Also, have general ideas for the Suna and and the rock villages..

----------


## Rater202

The Reizagan is almost certainly a derivative/mutation of the Sharingan. If Senko gives herself Sharingan or Rinnegan somehow, the Reizagan she's given herself will probably fold into it.


> That has been already done, Rater, check the OP under the spoiler "previous threads"
> 
> I dunno, its just an idea I'm floating out there, see if anyone is interested, what we can do with it at some point. I'm glad your interested in it and want to see what I can do to make the idea appealing and how we make their appearance and existence a plot or whatever. 
> 
> but if you don't want the character to do something like start this revolution before you, thats okay to. Since being big boss sounds like the start of it and putting someone before you might ruin that?


You don't have to not do it.

I'll note that Zabuza and Haku were a big influence on Naruto in canon, and Big Boss had a number of encounters with people who were ultimately just like he ended up before going full Outer Heaven.

----------


## igordragonian

Ok. I want to plan the final phase of this arc-
A- A better name for the despair squad. Maybe Higeki Kyodai- Tragedy Brotherhood?
Or Manjushage (Red Spider Lilly- a flower that symbolize death and hell) and then maybe to rock Akatsuki style symbol/uniforms. Maybe.


B- Just to set them up- 
I have in mind-
Ottomaru- aka "Futility-san"
The big bad boss in general. Direct storyline with Senko and Nozojo.

Angry Ameoku's neice. (the one who tried murder Odayama and their children) Has a direct storylinen with Ameoku and Odayama and team 3 in general.


Nightmare Hag. (Crazy old Fukaimi female ninja)
Has a direct storline with Maywuwu and Usagi


I remember you had ideas for more despairies- please remind me, as we are close to this to become relevant.

----------


## Lord Raziere

A: If you want ideas for names, keep in mind all Akatsuki means is "Dawn" or "Daybreak". its very simple and metaphorical for what Akatsuki is meant to stand for: a new beginning for the world, one without war or suffering as the leaders of it desire. 

meanwhile "Kara" simply means "Shell" or "Husk", reflecting how Isshiki views his hosts as nothing but puppets, the organization as a means of protecting himself while accomplishing his goal, and how the Outers are treated as expendable, to be shed as needed.

in that view, your organization's name could simply be "Yugure" meaning "Dusk/Twilight" as a simple metaphor for the downfall of hope and the light that Nozojo brings.  

but the names you have are fine. any of them could work. 

B: Kimiko not having any particular enemy this arc is fine. Her personal arc was more about learning about having friends than anything involving her enemies. and her overall arc is something like a mix of  "someone raised to be a shinobi learning to be human", "ambition vs connection", things like that and the despair squad doesn't really have anything to say about that, because Kimiko no how good or bad she is, is firmly on the side of Hope in a Hope Vs. Despair conflict, sure Futility-san is her enemy, but she doesn't particularly grow or learn anything from him unless we figure out something for that. nothing about Futility-san really breaks or expands her worldview, as while Senko a truly compassionate person may be sympathetic to him, its quite easy for someone who is uncaring or a jerk like Kimiko to simply pass off Futility-san's problems as pathetic whining not worth listening to-she will only leave Senko talking to him because Senko cares more than her, and Senko is her friend, which is character development enough on its own.

----------


## Rater202

I believe I suggested Baku, my Missing Ninja from Sand as a potential member of the Despair Squad.

He doesn't have a personal stake in the Hope Generation or the Sound Village per se, but he _does_ work as a mercenary and have a frothing irrational hatred of child prodigies and work for basically anyone who can pay him.

Attacking a group of highly praised children who are competing for their village's spot in the Chunin Exams? He'd do it for free if he heard.

Honestly, if Kimiko needs a specific fight for just her he can do it.

----------


## Lord Raziere

I mean Baku's fine if we want to do that. 

I guess I could call upon one of my many rogue shinobi characters to show up early for some reason or other if we want, joining in the attack for their own reasons, but it'd be probably very much be "shows up to mysteriously test the genin there in a real combat situation, say a bunch of cryptic things not truly intending to kill any of them then just as mysteriously vanishing away" kind of situation for most of them probably and I'd rather avoid Kimiko fighting one of my own characters for at least this arc so that I'm not locking you guys out of interaction. so I don't see much point in it unless we want an early connection to follow up on from the appearance. I can think of a particular character where that might actually be beneficial (the moon clan guy I have specifically because otherwise how would anyone know to seek him out? but then again thats a problem for a lot of the rogue shinobi who wouldn't seek out the genin first at the Chuunin Exams)

----------


## Rater202

So a thing I realized just a it ago that's *really* obvious in hindsight?

Mitsuki, in Boruto, has Jugo's bloodline as part of his status as a "perfect" human and has full control of it, being able to use it to enter Sage Mode.

Entering Sage Mode puts immense strain on every cell in his body to the point that one time when he did it for too long he needed to be put on life support and receive organ transplants

Since this isn't a problem that Kabuto, who used Sage Transformation *and* Sage Mode at the same time, had, the most obvious conclusion I can draw is just that a child's body can't handle that kind of power.

I could probably get away with having Senko master her Sage Mode a bit earlier than I thought by treating it as an "Eight Gates" thing until she's older and more acclimated to that kind of power.

----------


## Rater202

> I could probably get away with having Senko master her Sage Mode a bit earlier than I thought by treating it as an "Eight Gates" thing until she's older and more acclimated to that kind of power.


Like, I'll only do this if I get the okay, and even then only if the moment feels right, but I have the mental image of Senko pulling it off during the fight with the Despair Squad... Then collapsing as soon as the fight is over because she's just not strong enough to handle it.

She diagnoses just how ****ed up she is, internally speaking, but unless things go really terribly in the fight proper she does it with a smile on her face because even though it's the worst pain she's ever felt she's _free_ and then has to spend the time before heading to the exams on bed rest or something.

----------


## Lord Raziere

Yeah, that sounds exactly how dangerous a Naruto super mode can be a for a child to enter into. this world does a much better job of making downsides to getting a power up than Dragonball, thats for sure.

such dangers are why Jirou is careful about developing his Sage Seal- I plan to at some point, given Kimiko a Sage Seal through Jirou but at this rate it'll be post-Chuunin Exams and thats a long way out. 

perhaps I should start making a second layer of connections for a bunch of characters- characters that are connected to other characters that will become relevant as things happen. that sounds like a good idea. if you have any ideas for such characters to that could be connected to any of the characters I've made so far, don't hesitate to tell me.

----------


## Rater202

I can't really think of a set of second string characters right now.

Other than the ones I already have, the only vague idea I have is that there's a kid in the Leaf Village who was from Snko's hometown. Most of the survivors went across the border into the and of fire after she lost control the first time.

And honestly, given how much is set to go down during the exams I can't really think of what they could add. And IIRC the first time I mentioned it you said that something like that would work well for one of your characters.

----------


## Lord Raziere

I was thinking more of characters beyond the Chuunin Exams related to the characters introduced there in various ways. I'm kinda bored right now and wanted work things out a bit more for potential plots. but its okay if you don't have any ideas, I already have a few new ideas now that could help enhance characters I've got planned.

perhaps I should do more work on potential minor nations that can could also be used for this or that, or come up with potential characters to be loyal to that magneto expy. or hm....perhaps something more metaphysical and speculative discussing the outer realms of Naruto. yes that is something to think about.

----------


## Rater202

After the exams? I have Ruka the Beatle attacking Team 3 on the grounds that her cancer is back and she thinks one or more of the girls would be good as a baseline for a Human Puppet to transplant her heart into, something involving Waterfall, and something that's _basically_ a rehash of Dragon Blade Chronicles but... Better.

Or at least I _hope_ better.

----------


## igordragonian

I will-plan to read and work on posts today

- - - Updated - - -

Yugure sound great.
Alright Baku would be also in then.
I think the more the merrier-

Beside Ottomaru and Nightmare Hag, no one of them would be a powerhouse- just very very very desprate and spiteful, so any addition would be welcomed.

----

I think I dont understand sage mode enough to the extend I can argue-
What I understand it's a mode that can be given by certain (?) summoned beasts and allow you to use the chakra of nature around you- so near infinite chakra, and it also has unique relationships with other types of chakra. Beside that I dont know.
Maybe I should reread/rewatch, because I cant understand it from Wiki articles to the desirable depth.
So... I'll just nod for now.
I was thinking if Usagi one day would have sage mode.. but it feels wierd to me, and also stepping over Senko's thing.

-----


well.. I have Akogi- Kimiko's uncle and his student.

And I have a general want for team 3 to meet ancestor worshippers..

and yeah, I was thinking of stuff with fhe minor nation and Kurokaze.Inc. but that in general.


Bored? So you want to skip the mafia game?

----------


## Rater202

Sage Mode is basically a straight multiplyer in raw power. It's not exactly stated what the number is, but we know that it offers a "new dimension of power" to the user's chakra and Jirobo, who said that his curse mark multiplied his power ten times over and his curse mark was inferior to Sasuke's.

We arne't told where exactly Sasuke's compares to "real" Sage Mode, but we know the curse marks are inferior to Jugo's bloodline, and that Sasuke at full Stage 2 was able to dead-match Naruto with a one-tail stage version one Nine-Tails shroud.

We do know tha

Differant forms of Sage Mode have differant abilities and differant techniques based on itThe Frogs have Frog Kata, which gives the user an aura that means that even if they miss they can still hit with their aura while the snakes have InaInorganic Reincarnation, which lets them pump natural energy into non-living things and then reshape it.

So, if Usagi gained a form of Sage Mode, her Rabit Sage Mode would be differant from Senko's Sage Mode.

Jugo's sage mode isn't really elaborated on: His Bloodline, Sage Transformation, lets him weaponize his body and alter himself in various ways, but when we see the mastered version of it Kabuto just uses it to power up his Snake Sage Mode and Mitsuki gets snake made of chakra.

Sage mode is apparently tough on the body: Orochimaru just flat out can't use it because his body can't handle it and Mitsuki suffers severe cellular strains when he uses it, as I noted, he held the form for too long and needed to have organs replaced afterward.

----------


## igordragonian

Working on replies.


Hmm. I dont know if Sage Mode is the best fit for Usagi
I imagine her more clever-ish kind of fighter. Another trick and shtick, and I sort of like her underdogness.
Hm.

----------


## Rater202

You can just end the vote, Igor.

----------


## Lord Raziere

Yeah all I have in response is just posting the full "Growing Up Kiri" flashback story for Mitsuko, best to move on.

----------


## igordragonian

ok. it shall be done.

- - - Updated - - -




> Yeah all I have in response is just posting the full "Growing Up Kiri" flashback story for Mitsuko, best to move on.


I'll read throughly to know how or if to fit Akogi

----------


## Lord Raziere

I hope you weren't waiting to read that, because it took a while to do.

Overall I wouldn't say Kirigakure was a good place, nor is it really a good place now. its hard to make something positive out of an endless cycle of violence, retaliation and dominance, and just because the sides in that cycle can sometimes change doesn't mean it stops. to some extent, Old Kirigakure was always going to fall at some point or another, because oppressive violent methods are inherently self-destructive- the reason Yagura is a bigger threat than old Kiri is because in some ways he did actually clean up and unify things, even if its uniting people in hate against other ninja villages and kekkei genkai, use more efficient methods than the traditions of old clans controlling things. meanwhile Mitsuko shaped by those traditions and ways isn't really the best person as a result even if she is fighting against his own brand of oppression and tyranny and is slowly realizing that she isn't and that maybe even if Yagura's regime isn't good, Old Kiri falling had to come sooner or later.

----------


## igordragonian

IRL update-
My anxiety sort of getting worse, and my therapist said I should try pills... I am working to get it...
anyway, I'l work on update today/night.
I'l read everything, and I think I can be back to a decent pace.

----------


## Rater202

Thing that may be of interest:

Apparently, at some point after becoming the Ten-Tails Jinchuriki, the Sage of Six Paths suffered a disease caused by the Ten-Tails chakra that caused his chakra pathways to deteriorate. While trying to find a cure, he stayed at an ancient "astronomy research institute." This research institute still exists in the modern day, but is being used as a prison.

One day, a meteor impacted and the sage, with help from the institute founder, found it and cut it in half using only chakra. Half of the meteor immediately dissolved into dust which was dubbed "polar particles" and immediately engulfed the sage, which healed him and cursed the disease and then he hid what was left over nearby in a secret location.

Centuries later, NAruto started to suffer a similar condition and Sasuke went undercover as a prisoner in the prison where the Research Institute used to be in order to try and find them(these stories being passed along as legend) in the hopes of curing him.

Other things of note: There's a second technique, similar to the Impure World Reincarnation, unique to the Land of Redaku where the story takes place. Orochimaru apparenly stole notes on it in the past in order improve the Impure World Reincarnation, though the perosn using it int he story insists that they're the same thing and Impure World Reincarnation is just a regional variant and this tehcnique in the orignal version.

The guy using it uses fossils and sacrifices chickens in order to revive an army of dinosaurs.

----------


## Lord Raziere

@ Igor: sorry to hear that, I hope your doing okay and that I don't cause anxiety when I communicate with you.

@ Rater:
Hm, how odd. clearly just a plot point but apparently space radiation given off the ten tails is cured by other space magic. could be worth speculating reasons why even if its not canonical or true in any capacity.

while this Redaku Reincarnation Ninjutsu is a good thing to know as source of that technique for Emi Azami and Redaku in general ties into Kenkomu's thing for dinosaurs-his trip into another dimension in the backstory could merely be an alternate earth where that meteor never fell and wiped out the dinosaurs in that case.  as for chickens being used to revive dinosaurs hm....is there any rule against the sacrifice of that jutsu needing to share species with what your resurrecting? because while chickens are related to dinosaurs, I think from visual evidence alone they are not technically the same species.

the Shuigu's existence also could be a good thing to include for plots involving Sunagakure wanting it for themselves, or at least, various people wanting to somehow replicate its design- everyone wants an unlimited supply of water after all. it is good you brought all this to my attention.

----------


## igordragonian

Thank you. Mmm. The thing is, I dont think anything external is the real problem- and apparently my therapist think talk-no-jutsu wont be enough.
But at least I stop denying and working on it.
----



Dinosaurs are cool
 Maybe I should give a reread and even dare to try Boruto




When I started the RP I wss super critical of the more flashy stuff, but I try to be more open minded 

------

About Mitsuki's backstory- it was beautiful, inspiring and even touched many parts from my own life.
Inspiring as in I have an urge to write backstories for Ameoku and Akogi.

Speaking of which I am bit confused- the Ishikawas are described as shark like, but in the backstory there is a shrk-pirate dude who isnt Ishikawa?


As for long term ideas, I wonder if a surprise war from Kirigakure could be intresting- and if we want to raise the stakes, then accompanied with Konoha-
and we can make the small nation alliance relevant for it.



About Usagi powerup, I was thinkinf about it- maybe something with summoning/teleportation- being able to teleport to the animal dimension and from there, and/or more dreamy wimey genjutsu and/or special arrows

----------


## Lord Raziere

the shark thing is more of a general Kirigakure thing than a hard family trait of one clan or another, to use well known canonical examples:
-Zabusa Momochi
-Kisame Hoshigaki
-Suigetsu Hozuki

all three of these people are former Kiri ninja or descended from them and all have some measure of shark teeth, but notice what they don't have in common: their last names. Its unclear if Zabusa ever had a clan, but Hoshigaki and Hozuki clans are separate ones. and if Zabusa is clanless that means even common people have shark teeth which makes it a very common trait and not anything special at all, Hoshigaki on the other hand tend to have more prominent and extensive shark features than most from what I've seen of them so it just makes sense to put the Hoshigaki having an actual kekkei genkai involving sharks, at least to me and that while the kekkei genkai is unique to them, minor shark features just kind of bled out into the general population over time. thus the whole shark teeth thing? just a random thing some people in Kiri have, like pink hair or white hair or whatever the heck is going on in Grass to give people green hair. 

flashy has its place, as with all things and storytelling techniques, its just a matter of knowing when and how to use it right, and some stories call for it more than others and some call for it less than others. 

....I'll think about a Kirigakure surprise war, they are certainly primed for it in certain ways, I'd just have to work out some details about how to make it work if we go that direction.

glad to hear you think so well of Mitsuko's story.

----------


## igordragonian

Ah. That intresring.

Well, Jirou as the Ottokage, Kimiko...
and maybe Kiri can manipulate Fukaimi, if we want lot of **** to hit the fan.

I was mostly thinking how to make a compelling interaction between Akogi to Jirou and Kimiko.

so this design https://i.pinimg.com/originals/d8/3b...87be531ef8.jpg
would be too inhuman for an Ishikawa?

----------


## Rater202

Hey, Igor? How much chakra would you say that Ottomaru has?

Im trying to figure out just how much raw power Senko would have by the time of the third round of the Chunin exams if she perfected her integration pill and started taking it as soon as she got back to the village from here.

----------


## Lord Raziere

> Ah. That intresring.
> 
> Well, Jirou as the Ottokage, Kimiko...
> and maybe Kiri can manipulate Fukaimi, if we want lot of **** to hit the fan.
> 
> I was mostly thinking how to make a compelling interaction between Akogi to Jirou and Kimiko.
> 
> so this design https://i.pinimg.com/originals/d8/3b...87be531ef8.jpg
> would be too inhuman for an Ishikawa?


jeez igor, let Sound build up strength a bit before we plan on how to make everything go wrong, this isn't the DBitp roleplay where we can have some hero get a power up out of nowhere and save the day with fighting powered by friendship or love, power has to come from some actual thing that exists and any quick power up in Naruto very very often comes with a big cost attached, so any one pulling a kaio-ken to defend the Sound will be at the very least, out of commission for an arc and at the most just dead, weakening Sound in the aftermath. watching dominoes fall and houses of cards collapse is fun but only if you take the time to set up these things first you get me? gotta let the suspense build as you put them slowly into place.

you can have him be like big fat one piece pirate-man (I forget his name) its fine. genetics in Naruto isn't real set in stone, to the point where Boruto for some reason gets a new dojutsu eye in like his left eye for some reason and only his left eye from being born of Uzumaki and Hyuuga blood, which apparently is actually a really old kekkei genkai but I doubt its anything the author thought up when he first made the series or anything, stuff like consistency is more of a background worldbuilding thing so that things make sense in the background, and a foreground thing like your character can just have some throwaway explanation to say why he is so sharklike compared to most without much problem. its not as if Naruto himself looks anything like an Uzumaki, after all.

----------


## igordragonian

I think I'l draw Akogi,  and probably more similiar to the other Ishikawas you have established.
Can I see their art as a refrnece point?
I wont do it as good, but I hope to give the general idea.

I just really like Jinbei*.
But more as inspiration.

He also speak as a Yakuza, so I dunno, I really liks the idea of  a chivalrouse yakuza.

Mituski's backstory have inspired me like a lot.

- - - Updated - - -




> Hey, Igor? How much chakra would you say that Ottomaru has?
> 
> Im trying to figure out just how much raw power Senko would have by the time of the third round of the Chunin exams if she perfected her integration pill and started taking it as soon as she got back to the village from here.



I imagine a lot.
He was expriemented by Nozojo to be THE Hero of the village.
He should be able to challenge Jounins at the very least.

- - - Updated - - -

Fair enough, just thought that the connections with Kiri could have great pay offs.
And then I thought the village was preparing for Konoha,but they have other enemy.
Thaf was the general thought process.

Paysoff with Konoha can happen at the chunin exams. Maybe

----------


## Lord Raziere

sure here is the art I have for them:
*Spoiler: Ishikawa Clan*
Show






the crest is there because every clan has one, in both the series and in Japan in real life, thus I thought it'd be a good thing to include.

oddly enough if you want reference for how they look like more anime wise you have to go look at Konan who has no kirigakure connection at all, because the entire clan is based on her. I don't know what trained of logic led me to making them Kiri, but thats how it is, and now that I know there is an actual character in Naruto named Ishikawa (the first Tsuchikage actually because Naruto is all about meaningful names and Ishikawa actually means "mountain river", makes me wish I knew enough to name them Sumikawa Clan at first instead it'd be "Ink River" to distinguish them but....too late for that) 

yeah, you expressed you wanted Akogi to meet/fight Kimiko there before. and I do have some Kiri-based connections for her there as well, so yeah that'll probably work.

----------


## igordragonian

I wasnt brave enough to do more then sketches but-
*Spoiler: Odayama Nekazuki(Yamanka)*
Show







*Spoiler: Mayuwu Fukaimi*
Show







*Spoiler: Captain Team 1: Nekazuko*
Show







*Spoiler: Akogi(I think I will rewrite him)*
Show







*Spoiler: Nightmare Hag*
Show

----------


## Rater202

For the record, and in case it comes up, I'm imagining that the Genryu are each 1/5th of a Tailed Beast for the purpose of how long it would take to integrate and cultivate their chakra, and how much of their chakra can be cultivated, using Senko's integration drug

While the Genryu are compared to the Tailed Beasts, the fact that Naruto can defeat them solo, with the handicap of the chakra nullification effect on that mountain, implicitly only shortly after learning Rasenshuriken, and that Sasuke can do the same only just after forming Hebi, strongly suggests that their individually not that powerful.

And it's the act of fusing with the five elemental Genryu to become the Light Genryu that's explicitly compared to being a Jinchuriki.

Naruto is able to defeat the Light Genryu on his own as well, but as it's the final boss of story mode it's naturally much more difficult than the other five, so given Naruto's power level at the time compared to character statements I'd peg the Light Genryu as being roughly equal to Shukaku.

Also, comparing Geography and when in the timelne the game takes place, Mount Koryu is most likely in the unnamed country that sits in between the land of rice and the country where the Waterfall Village is placed.

----------


## Rater202

I'm going to assume that since the Naruto World has the technology to make pills that contain enough calories, stimulants, and essential nutrients to go for three days of strenuous labor for three days straight without food or sleep that they have the technology for more mundane supplements. Like protein powders and multivitamins.

There's probably a decent market for that, given that proper nutrition and good physical health are essential for cultivating chakra and getting everything you need from diet alone can be tricky

----------


## Lord Raziere

Yeah, I imagine medical jutsu and genetic engineering are so advanced in narutoverse because people needed to learn how bodies work to learn how chakra works, and thus focused on the internal biological stuff in its tech tree than more external technology until Boruto era, which is why they don't have a lot of big tech things like vehicles.

----------


## Rater202

So, the way I see it, the only issue for Daichi's plans to get the mutant Senju branch established as a formal clan in Sound is whether or not the information he has to offer is worth enough to buy a plot of land for the village to build a clan compound, which is necessary for formal/traditional occasions.

He has the documentation to prove their "nobility" but I don't think you can just expect the village to give you a decent-sized chunk of land, and that's assuming there's even enough unclaimed land fit for development at the moment.

I haven't quite fully figured out all what he knows that would be valuable to the Sound Village yet...

For Absolute sure I know that he has hard proof that his family are a banch of the Senju and survivors of a genocide several generations before HAshirama reformed the clan into a more peaceful and idealistic form, which if their branch were a formal clan could be leveraged by the Sound Village for concessions on the grounds of owed reparations.

I've considered the idea that he may be found sealing designs for the "protect you from chakra suppression" armors from Dragon Blade Chronicles while poking around in ruins?as I noted, based on geography and timeline, the Ryu Clan would have been based in the unnamed land in between Sound and Waterfall and there's an Otsutsuki ruin in that country that Daichi might have investigated, so if he's in a country looking for ruins he might stumble across one of the Ryu Clan's as well.

There's also stuff that he could have found _in_ an Otsutsuki ruin but that innately runs into the risk of higher-powered, flashy stuff. Igor said he's getting more comfortable with that but going straight to Otsusuki tier stuff would be a bit much.

I believe he mentioned in character that he got a look at some of the Sand Village's experimental puppets a few years back. The information would be dated but could still be useful.

If any of this is a no go let me know, and I'm open to suggestions.

----------


## Rater202

More stuff from the manga.

Shibai Ōtsutsuki.

Shibai actually managed to become the God that the other Otsutsuki are trying to become by eating chakra fruits and occasionally devouring each other. Then he kept going. He's explicitly stated to have cheated death with the Kama countless times and consumed _thousands_ of chakra fruits and eventually reached a point where he didn't need a physical body and abandoned it.

His body was later cut apart and used to create the non-technological enhancements of the various members of Kara.

His techniques are referred to as Shinjutsu, and according to Momoshiki, even the greatest Ninjutsu is just a pale imitation.

Edit:  And apparently Momoshiki _can_ still take over Boruto's body, he just can't convert it into his own.

----------


## Rater202

*Spoiler*
Show




So these are the giant bones from the Mountains Graveyard, where Madara had his hideout.

They look kind of... Saurian.

Think they could be dragon bones?

----------


## Lord Raziere

ha! I predicted the term shinjutsu!

and sorry for not replying earlier, Thanksgiving is always a process.

as for dragons, as you said earlier the land of Redaku has dinosaurs in it. and people refer to those as dragons in Narutoverse. so...maybe if you count dinosaurs as dragons because people call them that. but if you mean actual dragon well, thats complicated because I doubt Naruto given its strong asian myth/folklore inspiration would draw upon western dragons (aside from the Genryuu which of course exist). while eastern dragons tend to be seen as wise celestial figures whom you should never fight because its like attacking and killing a unicorn or something it just not done, which given Naruto's warlike world disregarding things like that isn't out of the question for ninja.

But on the third hand, narutoverse isn't a 1:1 transfer of such things and if there are dragons they might not fit any classic conception of dragons because culture and entertainment are constantly evolving and might be made to serve the themes and needs of the story rather than it being accurate to a source, much like the Otsutsuki clan despite its inspiration is pretty much its own thing. On the fourth hand, giant versions of perfectly normal animals are proven to exist in Naruto and there is no reason why those bones can't just be very big yet normal lizards that can talk or something, like not even dinosaur but actual modern lizards....but big like gamabunta. 

so if dragons do exist in Naruto, the question is HOW would they exist? well if we're keeping in theme with Naruto's messaging, they'd be something similar to the tailed beasts in how powerful they are and thus in some way are a reflection or representation of natural forces, with tailed beasts representing how humans use such large amounts of power for bad ends. the difference is such dragons can't just be sealed into people as a jinchuuriki already, nor do seem to have formed pacts with them. its possible they'd just be an exotic summon contract given the things some people have been known to call upon, but if they aren't what would their role be? certainly such beings would not approve of how humanity is in Naruto's time if we're taking the asian dragon inspiration, they'd probably be friendlier in Boruto given that show is set in more peaceful times and the show is written be lighter and softer most of the time, but its harder to say how they feel in Naruto's time. what is certain is they wouldn't be powerful enough to change the shinobi nations if they disapprove of what they are doing, or else the setting wouldn't exist as it does.

thus it is possible or even likely, that if such dragons existed in any major capacity they have been wiped out or nearly wiped out by shinobi to preserve human/shinobi dominance, or in a more lighter tone they never reproduced enough to be a major threat, being powerful but too small in number and too long to produce a child to be a significant political power. regardless they could have answers and understanding of chakra or know other things most don't, or be able to do things that shinobi can't with their power. Naruto is actually full of beings with large amounts of chakra out nowhere outside of tailed beasts at least in the movies, so them having a large amount of power seems to be okay-perhaps they are hidden and secret and thus not impacting the world at large somehow.

this is all speculation as far as I recall, there is no canonical dragons in Naruto aside from maybe the Genryuu which you have already set as being a thing in this roleplay and thus are yours to portray as you like.

----------


## Rater202

My thoughts are that I'm _pretty sure_ based on Geography, timeline, and, implied story beats that Mount Koryu is probably in the unamed country that the Mountain's Graveyard is intha'ts where Hebi was looking for Itachi at, which they are doing during Sasuke's side of the game, and Mount Koryu is a mountain surrounded by forests with nearby mountains also sometimes covered in forest.

If those bones are dragon bones, then...

I mean, the Ryu clan were feared and prosecuted, to the point of being victims of genocide, because people feared them for the power that came from their connection to the Genryu.

...All we know is that it happened prior to the First Shinobi World War. And none of those giant bones look like fossils.

I'm thinking that mayhaps there were other dragons, similar in nature to western dragons, like the Genryu, maybe more than one kindthose bones are pretty big compared to the Genryuand they were slaughtered when one or more other nations invaded the Ryu Clan's lands because they were just animals that had unique abilities, not actual supernatural beings like the Genryu or creatures like the various summoned animals. More akin to the giant bugs and tigers in the Forest of Death than anything else...

Mayhaps the descendants of more mundane creatures that were mutated by generations of exposure to the potent, life-giving energy of the Genryu?

As for the dinosaurs... I think that might be a bit of a historical in-joke. dinosaur bones were believed to be dragon bones in several nations, primarily eastern ones, and the Japanese word for dinosaur, Kyoryu, literally means "fearsome dragon." (Pterasuars, Icythsuars, and Plesiosaurs are respectively "winged dragon," "fish dragon," and "long-necked dragon.") They are being revived from fossils, after all, and the big bad of that story was an archeologist.

Defining what Dragons are... The only hard canon we have is Ryuchi("Dragon Ground") Cave, where the snakes live. The summoned snakes have a number of traits associated with eastern dragons(notably, a reverse scale) and the end goal of their spiritual arts is apotheosis into a dragon-god.

Orochimaru is described as becoming akin to a Dragon God when he used his Eight-Branches technique, and Kabuto is considered to have become a dragon upon mastering and combining Snake Sage Mode and Sage Transformation

Comparing this to the depiction of the Genryu, which are both embodiments of the elements and sources of vital energy in western-dragon-inspired forms...

True dragons would be powerful supernatural beings, possibly higher-order beings like elementals, spirits, or gods, with reptilian or serpentine forms but would otherwise be pretty variedthe Genryu do not appear to be sentient, for one.

Then you'd have beings like the Summoned Snakes or my hypothetical "Genryu derived" dragons, which aren't real dragons but are dragonlike and have some degree of powerthe snakes are sentient and have Jutsu, the "derivative dragons" would be very large and powerful animals.

And then you'd ahve mundane animals that are associated with dragons but have no actual supernatural powers, like the dinosaurs.

(I would assume that Dinosaur summons, should they exist, would be similar to the snakes in their level of dragonness, but I beleive that's your call.)

----------


## igordragonian

(Sorry, sometimes I get inspired and carried away)

----------


## igordragonian

Reread Naruto Chapter 1-

It is more charming then I remember- maybe as an adult I understand more-
Few questions to the better Naruters.
How the crystal ball works?
What Mizuki were thinking to do with the scroll?
If I understand, it was only for sealing Tailed Beasts?

----------


## Lord Raziere

in order:

1. that is the Telescope Technique an apparently A-rank Ninjutsu. the crystal ball is probably just a normal one

2. Mizuki...honestly its not really clear what is or isn't filler with him past chapter 1, going by manga alone is just a first chapter character meant to be a guy who hates Naruto and manipulates him into stealing the scroll of forbidden jutsu for whatever he wanted to use it for. if we include anime stuff, he is basically the most pathetic B-villain of Naruto, basically becoming a willing stooge to Orochimaru and one of his prototype cursed seals and wanting to steal the scroll of seals to Orochimaru for his own gain. its not clear what Orochimaru would've given him in return. But Mizuki was all in all, a pretty selfish and pathetic individual all things considered.

3. No, at least, not JUST the jutsu to seal the nine tailed fox. the scroll of seals of Konoha contains various dangerous forbidden jutsu that only the Hokage is allowed to read. such as the multi-shadow clone jutsu, probably things like the Hiraishin/Flying Thunder God Jutsu, the Edo Tensei/Impure World Reincarnation jutsu, the Reaper death Seal, I wouldn't be surprised if the Eight Gates were written on there, things like that. A jutsu to seal the nine tailed fox wouldn't be the _only_ jutsu on that, but it would definitely probably be there given that canon Konoha no longer has an Uzumaki clan to safeguard that knowledge, so SOMEONE has to know it and pass it on and since its such high value and danger, that goes to the Hokage's eyes only. thus the Scroll of Seals is far more valuable than just a mere Tailed beast sealing jutsu, its instructions for far, far more which is a heck of a sentence given how dangerous the tailed beasts are. that scroll is used as a plot device in a lot of fan fiction for Naruto to learn all sorts of broken stuff early as a result. Its supposed to be guarded but early installment weirdness allowed academy student Naruto to steal it somehow offscreen.

so really, Mizuki depending on what he wanted to do with the Scroll of Seals, would either use it to become a very powerful shinobi if he could figure out ways around the downsides, or become incredibly rich from selling it off. given that he is a Chuunin and got beat by pre-character development, pre-lots of training kid naruto with swarms of shadow clone, his competence in using the scroll is highly questionable, even the anime doubts he could properly utilize its power and says its more probable he would just hand it off to Orochimaru for whatever he thinks Orochimaru would give him in return for that, though since its Orochimaru is more probable there is no reward; Mizuki is a just a fool and Orochimaru would probably just kill him or use him in some twisted experiment so that he can't go blabbing to people about who has access to the scroll of seals now, which fits given how he treats most of his other subordinates in original Naruto.

----------


## igordragonian

the pills are... helping.


Also, tried to write backstories for Ameoku and Akogi and they are... long.


I think this Mafia game... is too long for PBP. 

Do you want to roleplay the second game or get to the "meat and potatoes"?

----------


## Rater202

If the meat and potatoes are the Atack by Ottomaru and his allies then yeah we should probably get to it sooner rather than later.

Sorry.

----------


## Lord Raziere

Yeah, pretty much, get to the meat and potatoes.

perhaps the rest of the events of the party can simply be handled....montage style. you give brief descriptions of what they are, we give brief descriptions of how our characters handle that event, and we move on. 

I know you really wanted Kimiko Vs. Fukaimi in that wrestling party game, so that could just be a scene me and you do on the side while the rest of its the Ottomaru attack so that Rater doens't get bored or can't respond.

----------


## Rater202

Info from the latest chapter: It's possible to store the data of a Non-Otsutsuki in a Kama.

Amado's goal is to basically resurrect his dead daughter by loading her data into a Kama and then having it implanted into a clone of herhe eventually loads her data into Kawaki after Ishiki's soul is purged on the logic that Kawaki that Kawaki could then copy it and implant a kama with the relevant data into a suitable clone body.

This is basically his last-ditch effort after countless experiments with clones and implanted memories filed to revive her properly and he notes that it's possible that even if it did revive her it could revive her as an Otsutsuki.

----------


## Lord Raziere

In before it goes terribly wrong, Amado gets some lesson about not bringing people back from the dead and this feature is never mentioned again. Oh but for bonus points, do it by forcing him to revive Boruto from the dead within a day of him dying because he is the protagonist, because if the protag dies suddenly the ability to bring back the dead is suddenly necessary and full of tearful sacrifice. 

Been working on the Seven Swordsman of Yagura. Probably going to spread those sheets over two posts, but I've got great ideas for what seven swordsmen Yagura has, even started basing them on the seven deadly sins because it worked to helped explain diverse motivations and reasons for why the joined Yagura and why they don't turn against him. They only have four of the original swords of the mist though, the other three are custom made.

----------


## Rater202

Boruto already came back from the dead.

Remember: Momoshiki programmed his Kama to contain enough of Boruto's data to rebuild his body, at the cost of not being able to fully take him over anymore, because it was a "if you die, I die" sitch and he figures that he might as well live long enough to see that horrible suff he predicted would happen, happen.

He also believed that if Bortuo experienced enough trauma that he'd retreat into his mind permenantly and he could just take over the body.

He notes that he'd already mostly converted Boruto into an Otsutsuki so in practice it's not too big of a setback.

----------


## Lord Raziere

Oh. Okay. Then it Sarada's turn to nearly die. she isn't upgraded yet, she has to replace dear ol' dad Uchiha somehow.

Anyways here is the first four of the Seven Swordsmen of Yagura, covering all the canon swords that Kirigakure has:

*Nagarao Sushiba*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Age:* 38
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 7ft
*Weight:* 180pds
*Species:* Human
*Station:* Prideful Swordsman of the Mist 

*Description:*
*Spoiler*
Show

Nagarao is tall, 7ft maybe, black hair in a well kept top knot, blue eyes, muscular,  fair skin, wears the normal Kirigakure uniform, has some scars on his body but aside from that his appearance is very well kept, almost perfectionist in how maintained it is. 



*Personality:*
*Spoiler*
Show

Nagarao has great pride in his hard work philosophy and the strength that results,  believing that he can he can accomplish anything by himself if needed. He thus rejects any summoning contracts and often assigns his own men to do things separate from himself. He looks down upon people who takes drugs to enhance their performance seeing it as a shortcut and holds a special hatred for cybernetics, seeing them as undeserved enhancements that turn people away from the valuable hard work that makes them truly strong. He secretly thinks that he is the true heart of Yagura's philosophy and regime and Yagura is a hypocrite for having a jinchuuriki in him but doesn't say it out loud. 


*History:* *Spoiler*
Show


Nagarao Sushiba in the academy, was considered an untalented loser. He was not that great most ninja art and he was only passable in taijutsu. The other kids in his class called him weak, unworthy of being a ninja. But he wanted to prove them wrong. He was going to become the strongest ninja that ever existed if it was the last thing he did. So he worked hard, harder and harder and when it was time he killed his partner at the graduation shinobi in a passionate rage and a for a moment people were scared of him.

But that passed. He continued to work hard on his techniques, his taijutsu, his ninjutsu, his strength, anything to prove he was strong. But he never got the recognition. He became strong and powerful sure, but his focus on doing that alone made him easy to manipulate, becoming nothing more than a pawn in the power games and little civil wars of the clans of Kirigakure. People would lead him on and use his strength for their gain, making him believe that people would acknowledge him for his help, but he'd always be passed over for a promotion, going instead to clan heirs and talented people who had been groomed since birth to get the positions they received. He soon came to understand that Kirigakure saw him as nothing but a brute and blunt weapon for whatever aim they wanted to achieve, all his hard work only making him a better workhorse to be run into the ground.

So he joined Yagura and help led the uprising against those who misused him, his undeniable immense strength being the battering ram that smashed through any of the clan's tricks. He killed the previous wielder of the Sever Sword, and commented that Kubikiribocho was a fitting blade for him when he received it: simple, least powerful, nothing fancy. He relied upon his own power to win and no one else's, so he needed no fancy tricks to fight with like other blades.

He now has a high position in Yagura's regime, being well paid and has pride in all his hard work. He views his story as a rags to riches one, of someone pulling themselves up by their bootstraps to make it big, and that this new regime was more fair, more run by merit and the sweat of your brow. A regime where you can work your way up the ranks to prove your a great shinobi instead of being born as one, and constantly says as such in propaganda, speeches and so on. He even aspires to teach new generation of the joys of hard work. Though they seem to constantly pant and tire and complain, kids these days don't know what it takes to do an honest hard day's work, whats needed to truly fight back against the Old Regime.

He even has thoughts that he represents the heart of New Kiri's regime more than Yagura does- after all, he is Jinchuuriki with an unfair advantage while Nagarao is nothing but a common man made extraordinary through great effort  but these conflict with the fact that his loyal to Yagura's cause, for Yagura is the person who inspired him to follow this cause in the first place, the fact that Yagura's power was just as instrumental to their success as anything else.

But he also looks out upon these cybernetic ninja, these drug-using ninja of yagura's regime and sees them as...impure. Corrupted. They forsake hard work for shortcuts and enhancements that could destroy them or make them inhuman. Why does Yagura allow them? Is this not one step away from genetic enhancement? Are they not close to becoming the very thing they are fighting against? Are the other ninja losing their way? 

These thoughts trouble him, even as he continues the fight against the resistance, wondering if he shouldn't take control of Kirigakure himself. 



*Story So Far:* *Spoiler*
Show

You can summarize and update here what has happened to your character during the game.


*Abilities:*
*Spoiler*
Show


Taijutsu: S-rank
Ninjutsu: S-rank
Genjutsu Defense: A-rank 

academy three jutsu, Water walking, wall-walking,  body flicker technique

Sin: Pride
Nagarao fully believes in his ideology of hard work will grant him victory over any kekkei genkai users or other ninja and is fully committed to Yagura's cause, but wishes he had more control over it to get rid of elements he deem impure, subconsciously thinking he knows Yagura's cause better than Yagura himself. 

Cult of Hard Work:
Nagarao believes wholeheartedly in hard work above all else, and all attempts to persuade him otherwise automatically fail whether in conversation or with genjutsu. This extends to issues like not taking a shortcut for anything, not showing mercy to anyone with a kekkei genkai, not accepting people with cybernetics or other enhancements, not accepting cheating in any circumstance, not caring about anyone who can't pull their weight no matter the circumstance and other such things He also has difficulty giving the people under him more breaks or chances to relax, difficulty accepting help from others and won't sign any summoning pacts because he believes he should be able to do things himself through hard work.
However he is more susceptible to genjutsu that upholds or reinforces his beliefs, making him vulnerable to deception. 

Tireless: S-rank
Nagarao due to his constant hard training is near tireless in stamina and his chakra reserves have been expanded to be as great as a kage's. He can outlast nearly anyone and fight toe to toe with Jinchuuriki.

Super Strength: S-rank
Though a combination of training and chakra flow, he can do feats of strength far beyond most ninja, such leaping far greater distances, run faster and greater distances, break through walls, 

Super Durable: A-rank 
Through a combination of training and chakra flow, he withstand things that most ninja cannot, able to survive wounds that would otherwise be fatal, resist poisons and other maladies, withstand breaking through walls and windows. 

Taijutsu: Throw Boulder, A-rank
Nagaro can pick up nearby boulders and throw them at people

Taijutsu: Earth-Breaking Stomp, A-rank 
Stomps the ground to cause a minor quake

Taijutsu: Sky-Piercing Punch A-rank
Punches so hard he unleash a vacuum blast that can blast through crowds of enemies and destroy structures in its way. 

Fear Genjutsu: B-rank
To prove that he can solve anything with hard work, Nagarao has done much to try and learn genjutsu, but he's only good at causing fear to people and can't seem to reach the heights of proficiency with Genjutsu other people can despite all his efforts. 

Chakra armor: A-rank
The user covers themselves in a pure thin chakra forcefield over their skin. It takes a hit for whatever comes for them, breaking instead of their body. Can make up to 5 layers around them.

Fire, Wind and Lightning Jutsu: A-rank
While Nagaro's affinity is water, he knows a various assortment of jutsu from secondary natures through hard work to round himself out, only lacking in Earth release. He can even combine them to fake some combined nature releases in battle. 

Acidic Water Release: A-rank
Through pure hard work he has refined his water release into pure destructive blasts of acid and dissolution. He can also cast water release without needing any bodies of water, able to create it from his own chakra. 

Water Release Nintaijutsu: Acidic Armor, A-rank
A nintaijusu to surround himself in highly acidic water, providing a full body armor that dissolves things that touch it, his unarmed attacks deal such acidic damage to people when he touches them, having an entire fighting style of grappling to take advantage of it. Many consider him wielding a sword as holding back his true power because of it. However the acidic water doesn't dissolve everything at the same rate, as some things are simply harder to dissolve than others, or is completely immune to his acid. 

Water Release: Tidal Wave Jutsu, S-rank
This jutsu can only be performed near a big body of water such as the sea, big lake or a large river. When the proper hand signs are used it summons a big massive tidal wave or flood to crush the foe under the current, flooding everything in sight indiscriminately. The minimal amount of strength needed to use their jutsu is Jounin and they die in the process from pure chakra exhaustion. Kages can do it without dying but only when using it the normal way. When the kage is away from water and need to create all the water themselves from their own body, they die as well. Nagarao has some much chakra he can perform this once without dying at kage level. 



*Other information:*
*Spoiler*
Show


Kubikiribōchō, the Sever Sword:
Wields the Sever Sword, capable of regenerating by absorbing the iron from people's blood, cut through anything and is incredibly durable. One of the Seven Swords of the Mist.




*Kamiya Sanasa*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Age:* 24
*Gender:* female
*Height:* 5ft
*Weight:* 140pds
*Species:* Human
*Station:* Wrathful Swordswoman of the Mist 

*Description:*
*Spoiler*
Show

She light blue hair with a long ponytail, green eyes, and wears a sleeveless dark blue ninja uniform. The Nuibari looks like a giant needle with wire looped around it.



*Personality:*
*Spoiler*
Show

While Kamiya is out for vengeance against Ryota for killing her parents, she generalizes her hatred for him to all kekkei genkai users to some degree, accepting other kekkei genkai combatants as substitutes until she can find the real deal. She has no idea that Ryota is dead. She however has doubts in her mind, thoughts that speak of what happen when she finally has to kill a child, or has to face a genin of the parents she has killed going for her. She tries to ignore it, but the idea of her own vengeance being turned back on her is terrifying.


*History:* *Spoiler*
Show

Kamiya Sanasa at eight years old, watched her two shinobi parents die at the hands of Ryota Ishikawa while she hid from view. They were rogue shinobi, leading a revolt against the Bloody Mist. The revolt failed and she was the only one left. But, she was found by Yagura and his followers, she exclaimed that she wanted revenge on Ryota for her parents death and to carry on her parents cause for a better Kirigakure. They took her in, trained her in kenjutsu and ninjutsu, by luck she had the two affinities: Earth and Lightning, to counter the ones the Ishikawas used. 

She participated in the uprising that overthrew the old regime and by luck, managed to take the previous user of the Nuibari by surprise and kill him before he could do anything, earning her the blade itself at only 11 years old. But she could not find Ryota Ishikawa. He had escaped, and indeed as the year and the Third Shinobi War ended it seemed that he had disappeared from the world.

For years she has contented herself with killing the rebellious remnants of the Old Regime, with killing the bastards that oppressed her. A part of her remarks upon the irony of now being in Ryota's position but denies it and focuses on the fact that they had won, that Ryota and kekkei genkai nobles like him won't ever harm anyone again once they are done with this civil war. That she assures herself that she is nothing like Ryota and that she is saving people from the Bloody Mist's slaughter of those lower than them, that a more equal world will bring about a better one. She tries to suppress the whispers within asking don't they have children to? the taunting hisses within her mind going are you not just as bad?

But her desire for revenge grows, not satisfied with replacements. She wants to find Ryota Ishikawa and kill him once and for all for what he did to her, and if he is already dead? Then she'll just have to settle for his clan. 



*Story So Far:* *Spoiler*
Show

You can summarize and update here what has happened to your character during the game.


*Abilities:*
*Spoiler*
Show


Taijutsu: A-rank
Ninjutsu: A-rank
Genjutsu Defense: A-rank

academy three jutsu, Water walking, wall-walking, body flicker technique 

Sin: Wrath
Kamiya is wrathful and seeks to visit it upon anyone who fits her idea of an acceptable target to her mind, seeking out Kekkei Genkai users to kill them.

Counter-Paper Tactics:
Knows various tactics and strategies to counter the jutsu and tactics of the Ishikawa Clan, as she wants to hunt them down personally. 

Kenjutsu: Masterful Parrying, A-rank
Can parry melee weapon attacks, kunai, shuriken, arrows or other small projectiles that she sees coming with ease. Can't parry anything coming from behind her, or any attack too large or powerful for her sword to turn aside. 

Kenjutsu: Furious Blade Assault, A-rank
Rushes forward to swing her weapon in a flurry of cuts and slashes to slice through her enemies. 

Kenjutsu: Automatic Defense, B-rank
Reflexively draws her weapon without conscious thought in response to danger

Agile Acrobatics: A-rank
Has an agile and acrobatic fighting style that involves a lot of flips, jumps, running and dodging, that makes her fast and mobile 

Earth and Lightning Release: A-rank 
Can make 5 shock clones, fire lightning at people, speed herself up using lightning release, focus lightning into her blade to better pierce through defenses, has various tricks for using small amounts of Earth in deadly ways, 

Chakra Flow: Earth Nintaijutsu, A-rank
With how much Kiri-Nin fight on the water, sources of Earth can be at many times in short supply, thus Kamiya has learned to channel her earth chakra throughout her entire body, making her skin into stone for offensive and defensive purposes. 

Earth Release: Mud Puddle Spit, B-rank
Spits mud from her mouth to restrain, on land it entangles one's feat in mud, on the water it fills a small area of water that is thicker than others that makes it hard to swim through and sticky to anyone walking over it. 

Earth Release: Repeating Pebble Shots, B-rank
Fires pebbles from a pouch of pebbles she carries around to attack people with bullet-speed pebble attacks

Seagull Summoning: A-rank
Can summon various seagulls to help her and fly upon. 

Nuibari: Earth Thorn Garrote, B-rank
Uses the nuibari's wire to sew or bind others then channels earth chakra to spring rock spikes out of the wire to pierce people while they're entangled.

Nuibari: Electric Wire Shock, B-rank
Shock people who has sewn though or entangle by Nuibairi's needles with lightning chakra

Nuibari: Fishing Hook, B-rank
Creates a stone hook at the end of Nuibari's wire and throw it to pierce and enemy so she can throw them around or pull them closer.

Nuibari: Needle Flurry B-rank
Furious stabs Nuibari into someone multiple times at high speeds

Nuibari: Boulder Mace-And-Chain, A-rank
Creates a boulder at the end of Nuibari's wire that can be used as a weapon to smash through things and people. 

Nuibari: Carbon Wire Reinforcement, A-rank
Using Earth release, Kamiya reinforces Nuibari's wire to be as strong and sharp as carbon nanotubes, taking on similar properties to it

Nuibari: Wire Slaughter A-rank
Uses the razor sharp wires of Nuibari to attack hordes of people at once, slaughtering them all to ribbons. 

Nuibari: Needle Charge A-rank
Charges forward at high speeds, thrusting the needle forward into people and through their body, then pulling it out the other side, continuing the charge to pierce other people with the wire trailing through the people pierced behind them. 

Forbidden Jutsu: Demonic Vengeance Summon, A-rank
A forbidden jutsu that sacrifices a person to summon a demon of vengeance on target she designates to kill them, this target can be wide or narrow as one is desires but the demon takes longer to kill more people. If the user sacrifices themselves, they can give one last command to kill the person they want which strengthens the jutsu to S-rank and makes the demon able to regenerate and more persistent, requiring greater measures to get rid of. 



*Other information:*
*Spoiler*
Show


Nuibari, The Sewing Needle:
A sword looking like a sewing need complete with wire on the end of its hilt. One of the Seven Swords of the Mist. 




*Imakura Ringo*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Age:* 33
*Gender:* female
*Height:* 6ft
*Weight:* 140pds
*Species:* Human
*Station:* Cybernetics and Tech Researcher Swordswoman of the Mist 

*Description:*
*Spoiler*
Show

She has short red hair, electronic eyes with blue glowing irises and targeting reticles around them, wearing a white labcoat over a ninja uniform. She carries the Kiba Thundersworlds with her. 

Her power armor that unfolds her is made of grey metal designed to be utilitarian and practical but has samurai inspirations due the cultural background she has. 



*Personality:*
*Spoiler*
Show

Imakura has an interest in cybernetics and knows much about making them work. She has compassion for people with disabilities and made the cybernetics to help them. She also sees cybernetics as a way of making things more fair when fighting against people with kekkei genkai


*History:* *Spoiler*
Show

Imakura once a ninja of Old Kirigakure, saw the suffering of the people around her. The infirm and injured were left to die without any support rather than cared for, the medical jutsu being saved for the important shinobi fighting wars. She was a medical nin herself and defied orders to save people but was constantly reprimanded for wasting resources and chakra on noncombatants. This angered her. She wanted to help people, to do more than kill and fight, but to actually improve their lives and the shinobi in power were to focused on their power struggles to do so.

Her lightning affinity and compassion led her to trying to develop prosthetics for people who lost limbs, but her proposals for such inventions were rejected for anything but military use and when she protested the plans was taken from her to develop them into weapons. So When Yagura came to her to offer a place in his rebellion, she said yes. In the uprising, she slew the wielder of Kiba the two Thunder Swords and took them for herself and took back her plans for her inventions.

In the new Kirigakure under Yagura, she was given all the funding she could have for these prosthetics. With this research, she has not only developed cybernetics to help ordinary people and allowed to distribute them but also has developed new capabilities to defend the nation with them-her protest was with limiting the tech to only military use when it do so much more, not using them for fighting itself. 

She continues to work on cybernetics as a way to get even with kekkei genkai and to help the less fortunate both. Imakura has some vague idea about Yagura's regime conquering others and fighting Old Kiri and whatnot, but is focused on her research, inventions and personal entertainment to view it as anything more than business as usual for the shinobi world- at least in this regime she had the opportunity to make the cybernetics to improve peoples lives instead of it going only towards shinobi nobles. People are going to suffer anyways, might as well get some benefit out of she figures. 



*Story So Far:* *Spoiler*
Show

You can summarize and update here what has happened to your character during the game.


*Abilities:*
*Spoiler*
Show


Taijutsu: A-rank
Ninjutsu: A-rank
Genjutsu Defense: A-rank

academy three jutsu, Water walking, wall-walking

Sin: Lust
Her constant reading of dirty manga and other such sexual material of both men and women to distract herself from Yagura's regime in between working on her cybernetics makes her lustful. Genjutsu exploiting her lustful nature are more effective on her. 

Lightning Release Expert: A-rank
Can fire lightning attacks at her foes, speed herself up, power her inventions with lightning release, stun people with lightning, 

Medical Jutsu: A-rank
Has general healing knowledge, but knows jutsu that combines lightning and medical techniques and is specialized in jutsu to help with implanting cybernetics safely. 

Kikaigan:
A machine eye implant made by Yagura's regime, it is powered by the users chakra. It is designed to be utilitarian and useful rather than flashy or thematic. Its capabilities are designed and thus exist all at once rather than grown or developed. 

Multi-Sight:  B-rank
The Kikaigan can see chakra, allowing them to resist genjutsu and analyze chakra better. Can also zoom in for a closer look and switch to night vision, as well as see through smoke, switch to thermal vision or x-ray vision. 

Chakra Eye Beam: B-rank
The Kikaigan can fire beams of chakra with the users gaze with a half-hand sign. These can be enhanced with nature release changes.

Chakra Holograms: B-rank
The Kikaigan can create chakra holograms of anything the user can think of, but the size is limited to how much chakra they put into it. They cannot cast actual genjutsu using this ability.

Translation and Decryption Archive: C-rank
The Kikaigan contains an archive of various codes and languages that people have used in the past and can automatically analyze, translate and decode anything they come across as long as the language or code is on a visual medium and has been entered in beforehand.

Guided Aim Program: C-rank
The Kikaigan locks onto a target with high amounts chakra in it, then the user enhances a thrown object with chakra, connecting it the Kikaigans to aim to make the missile unerringly seek the locked on target. 

Sharingan Emulation Mode: C-rank
The Kikaigan attempts to emulate the sharingan's abilities by speeding up the users perceptions and memorizing the hand movements it sees to attempt to capture footage of hand signs. Does not grant genjutsu immunity or resistance.

Eye Storage: C-rank
The Kikaigan Can store various things in the eye to take them out to use them like a scroll

Unfolding Mech Armor Transformation: A-rank
An implant that uses advanced storage scroll ninjutsu to an unfold a mechanical exoskeleton around the user, providing A-rank strength, speed, and protection. With additional weaponry and features to use:
-Fireball shooter: a wrist firearm that shoots a fireball at people
-Tornado Driller: a shoulder cannon that shoots a tornado drill missile that pierces through things
-Mini-Water Wave: With a stomp, fires a miniature tidal wave while on water to push way the foe, on land it makes earth spikes shoot out in a cone. 
-Rocket Boots: Uses chakra to rocket-fly short distances from her feet
-Camouflage Field: uses chakra to make the mech armor camouflaged into the background, but doesn't do anything about sound. 
-Maybe some other features that could plausibly be apart of it without being too powerful. 

Flying Mechanical Drones: B-rank
Can take three flying mechanical drones from a storage scroll and use them to scout things out or fire lightning attacks from them. 



*Other information:*
*Spoiler*
Show


Kiba, the Thunderswords:
Said to be sharpest swords ever forged, the user can transform and manipulate lightning freely, able to use their Lightning Release techniques without hand seals. They also boost the user's attack power to the highest limit, which allows them to perform high-level Lightning Release techniques, and likewise requires only the smallest amount of chakra. These blades can channel the user's own respective lightning techniques or They can conduct natural lightning, able to launch it from the sky to strike anywhere within a large area. Likewise, as long as there is natural lightning to access, the user can battle continuously without tiring. While meant to be used as a pair, the user can perform similarly with only a single blade. They can also be connected at the hilts to form a larger double-bladed sword, increasing its versatility as a weapon. They are able to perform various powerful techniques, such as to manipulate the blades from afar, leaving their hands free while attacking the opponent at different directions simultaneously. Even from afar, the user can channel chakra into the blades, amplifying them. 

Personal Batteries:
Has batteries of electricity to fill Kiba with electricity in case there is no thunderstorms around to power them. 




*Tatsubuchi Ebisaka*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Age:* 32
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 6.1ft
*Weight:* 150pds
*Species:* Human
*Station:* Greedy Swordsman of the Mist

*Description:*
*Spoiler*
Show

He has blonde hair done up in show-off-y hairystyle, light blue eyes, wears clothes with rich colors and velvet silks, orange square sunglasses with gold rims, a thin mustache and beard, and his headband is purple silk with golden plating. 



*Personality:*
*Spoiler*
Show

He is a careful, long term planner, able to understand systems, numbers and order naturally. He is also a dealmaker, constantly seeking to broker a deal with people for his goals and put a on a friendly face when he needs to. He loves money, to some degree he agrees with Yagura or he wouldn't be loyal to him, but its not clear how much of his loyalty is true or just opportunistic. While he is greedy and is out for his own gain, he is also smart enough to recognize that his source of income depends on Yagura's regime remaining afloat and works to keep it that way, but its not clear how much he does it out of genuine belief in the cause or his own self-interest. 


*History:* *Spoiler*
Show


In Old Kirigakure, Tatsubuchi was a competent ninja who made sure he did every job well so he could receive good pay. Despite this, Kirigakure never gave him this, always giving the higher paying jobs to clan members while he was stuck doing lower paying jobs despite being just as good as any Jounin. Thinking he deserved to be paid more, he joined Yagura to overthrow it.

Taking Shibuki from its previous owner, he quickly became one of the most vital people in Yagura's regime. His profit-seeking mind combined with his logistical insights made him a combination of treasurer, general, logistics expert, economist and financier for Yagura's empire. His grasp of these matters is what keeps Yagura's Kirigakure afloat, making sure enough money flows in to offset the costs of war, new research, and so on. He makes deals with whatever companies he can, devises strategies to cut costs when deploying troops and shinobi on missions, hiring privateers to harry the Resistance, keeps taxes at a wartime high, and so on to make sure all the balls are kept juggling in Yagura's favor.

However his new high position and the stress that comes from balancing the entire empire's checkbook is stressful and so he does things on the side to amass his own fortune despite the increased risk this poses to his job, figuring he deserves a cut of the pay for doing such a good job: embezzling funds to be a minor millionaire, selling kekkei genkai users he finds to slavers to fight in the Colosseum instead of killing them, dealing with mafias to sell them the more reliable inventions and innovations Kirigakure has made as well as get a cut of the profit from the drugs they sell to people in the Land of Water for not calling down the authorities on them, and various other measures to raise money for his own luxuries and pleasure in addition to keep Yagura's regime going. 

The thought of just taking as much money as he can and leaving to some tropical nation has crossed his mind a couple times, but he recognizes that he wouldn't have the wealth he has without Yagura and knows he doesn't tolerate disloyalty. 



*Story So Far:* *Spoiler*
Show

You can summarize and update here what has happened to your character during the game.


*Abilities:*
*Spoiler*
Show


Taijutsu: A-rank
Ninjutsu: A-rank
Genjutsu Defense: A-rank 

academy three jutsu, Water walking, wall-walking

Sin: Greed
His constant pursuit of profit leads him to conquer more lands and minor nations both satisfy his desire for wealth and to keep Yagura's war machine funded and his regime from running out of money. 

Finance and Logistics Expert:
Tatsubuchi is greedy but he is also a competent accountant, logistical expert and strategist. His constant cost-benefit analysis allows him to conquer lands with minimal resources for maximum gain, know when to retreat and cut his losses, pursue ventures and negotiations for his and the Yagurists benefit, plan the ongoing civil war effort so that Yagura's regime stays afloat and organize the armies and supply chains of Kirigakure and the Land of Water for optimal effectiveness. 

Water and Fire Release: A-rank
Can make five water clones, fire flame blasts at people, make sticky water puddles to restrict people's movement, make smokescreens, and other effects. 

Crab Summoning: A-rank
Can summon various crabs to help and battle with him.

Cybernetics: Gilded Fist, A-rank
By making a deal with Imakura to always get her good funding, he has received access to some of her best cutting edge cybernetics she can make. The Gilded Fist has replaced his right arm, and allows him to Drain Ninjutsu attacks aimed at him as a defense then fire them back as one attack. 

Drug: Regeneration Serum, A-rank
By making a deal with Tamadiri, he has access to a drug called Regeneration Serum that greatly speeds up his ability to heal while its active for a few minutes, allowing to him to survive things that would normally kill him. 

Black Market: Summon Rogue Shinobi Mercenaries, A-rank
Can summon rogue shinobi mercenaries willing to sign a pact with a Yagurist for money. Has to pay them for their work. 

Shibuki Techniques:
Shibuki: Scatter Explosive tags, B-rank
Uses shibuki to scatter explosive tags around the battlefield.

Shibuki: Explosive Trap, B-rank
Places an explosive trap somewhere to be activated  when they trip over it. 

Shibuki: Exploding Mace-And-Chain, B-rank
the user ties wire around Shibuki to use Shibuki as the end of a mace, throwing or swinging at range to make it explode 

Shibuki: Exploding Ball, A-rank
Uses chakra to form a big ball of explosive tags from Shibuki to throw at people to make a big explosion when it hits, destroying many foes. 



*Other information:*
*Spoiler*
Show


Shibuki, the Blast Sword
A blade of full of explosive tags, The sword itself features two distinct sides, with a narrow cutting edge located down the entirety of one length and a wide platform section on the other. The aforementioned scroll unrolls along this latter side, sliding downwards and resting atop its surface to form an individual segment comprised from numerous explosive tags, which separates from the remainder upon detonation. Only once the desired opponent comes into contact with the platform do the explosive tags finally ignite and then detach, providing a small opportunity for the user to escape the devastating blast radius, while simultaneously compensating for any resultant recoil. The sword is seemingly able to "reload" another segment of tags onto the platform automatically after each strike.

----------


## Rater202

Interesting... Very interesting.

I can't help but note the hypocrisies: Old Kiri was bad but looking at it it seems like New Kiri's main difference is in who it favors.

Pride Swordsman for example seems to be overlooking the fact that he himself clearly has a natural talent that rarely happened to be more subtle than a bloodline. He calls younger ninja lazy for not being able to keep up with his workload and...

...Is he _supposed_ to be a Boomer?

----------


## Lord Raziere

I wouldn't say its a wrong interpretation, I'm a millennial in the US so.....its probably an inescapable influence.

Mostly my intention of Nagarao was taking the Rock Lee's problem/Hardwork/Naruto is a Hypocrite Misinterpretation of Naruto and making it into a person. Like Rock Lee he is immensely skilled at taijutsu and was once mistreated for his lack of talent in everything, like Rock Lee he overcomes this with a lot of work to be really strong but turns out to just have a talent for hard work himself that he doesn't realize and puts all his effort into working hard no matter what- is kinda what Rock Lee could've become if he took his initial philosophy too far. in another sense Nagarao believes of Yagura what some people believe of Naruto, that the Jinchuuriki somehow makes him a hypocrite just for having this power he didn't ask for and that he is the true hero of Kirigakure, when thats never been what the shows or Yagura's intentions were about. 
and yeah, any apprentice character I make for Nagarao is probably going to have some Overworked trait that brings down their stats when they should be higher.

Another thing I notice is that a lot of my Swordsmen have Medical jutsu knowledge to make their stuff work. 

anyways, here is the last three Swordsmen, not sure if I like some of the details about Envious one's backstory, might change that once I get a better idea, and Tamani might also need some work on some of the details. like I wasn't sure whether Suzume to betray Ruyomi or vice versa. 

*Tamani Minediri*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Age:* 28
*Gender:* Female
*Height:* 5.5ft
*Weight:* 130pds
*Species:* Human
*Station:* Drug-addled Swordswoman of the Mist 

*Description:*
*Spoiler*
Show

She has pink hair, normal purple eyes, black sleeveless ninja suit with pink lined arm and legwarmers, and wields the Kagaku-Ha a pink scimitar thats her drug blade. 



*Personality:*
*Spoiler*
Show

Tamani believes that Old Kirigakure deserved what happened to it, but that her lover was an exception to the rule. She goes out of her way to defend civilians and fight against injustice. She tries to maintain a moderate amount of dosages but during battle she can take far more dosages than normal. She is geeky when it comes to talking about medicine and pills and drugs, and loves seeing things in slow motion. 


*History:* *Spoiler*
Show


Tamani in Old Kirigakure was once a child in slums who like many others didn't get much food because the rations of Old Kirigakure were divided so that their shinobi and soldiers got the best food so they can fight better. These conditions made work to be accepted into the ninja academy to sovle this. 

She became medical ninja who got real interested in pills and medicine. She wanted to develop a more cost-effective soldier pill to distribute to everyone to help solve hunger. She used her medicine to help treat people but also began to experiment with not just treating them but enhancing them after recovering some pills from a dead Akimichi. But the clans of Kirigakure suppressed the potential for her drugs to make sure the power unleashed by such pills didn't overtake theirs. Tamani then saw the suffering of civilians and her fellow ninja and felt compassion towards them. She turned to Yagura to get the funding to unleash the true potential of her research.

She fought for a better future, using slo-mo to match herself to the powerful kekkei genkai the clans possessed, her greater speed and perception of time allowing her to get an an edge over experienced jounin, as well as saving civilians from their cruelties. She used it so much she became addicted to the sensation of slowing down time, and she became known as the Pink Blur of Kirigakure as they won the revolution. 

Now she produces drugs to enhance the performance of other ninjas contributing her knowledge and research to everyone. However despite her fighting the kekkei genkai users, she kept secret that she had fell in love with someone with a kekkei genkai that had escaped during the revolution and still hasn't reported to be dead. She now seeks her love to try and figure out how to save them, get them away from fighting the war on the other side, seeing them as an exception to kekkei genkai users being evil. 

However she is still addicted to Slo-Mo, making her have to take it daily to keep functional. She knows Nagarao doesn't like or approve of her methods and won't budge on using them- not everyone can be the super-hard worker he is and need some other ways of shinobi with kekkei genkai and geniuses, nor can everyone make the commitment to use cybernetics. 
These concerns weigh on her mind as she continues to search, wary of the dangers of pursuit.



*Story So Far:* *Spoiler*
Show

You can summarize and update here what has happened to your character during the game.


*Abilities:*
*Spoiler*
Show


Taijutsu: A-rank
Ninjutsu: A-rank
Genjutsu Defense: A-rank 

academy three jutsu, Water walking, wall-walking, body flicker technique 

Sin: Gluttony
Tamani's addiction and excessive taking of drugs to boost her performance in battle and other things make her gluttonous 

Slo-Mo Addict:
She is addicted to Slo-Mo, and her body wants it constantly and thus needs to take it regularly to make sure she doesn't experience withdrawal. If she doesn't get her daily dose, she will experience massive penalties to all her ranks, leaving her highly vulnerable to capture or being killed.

Water Release: A-rank
Can create five water clones, make attacks that inflict drug effects through the water, hidden mist jutsu and deliver the drugs effects through the mists effects as well, make a water dome zone on land for her water summons to swim in. 

Dolphin Summoning: A-rank
Can summon dolphins to help in battle, but needs water when on land. 

Medical Jutsu: A-rank
She knows general medical jutsu, but is specialized in drug-based effects or jutsu that changes the chemical balance of the foe's body.

Drugstream Implant: A-rank
A spinal cybernetic implant that injects prepared drugs into her body for various effects through using chakra control to activate it.
-Slo-Mo Boost: speeds her up, making her see everything as if its in slow motion and react with reflexes to match her new speed
-Second Sight Serum: allows her to see chakra in all its intricacies, including chakra pathways as well as see through various structures like walls 
-Focusing Drug: improves her focus, memory and ability to mold chakra, allow her to cast ninjutsu faster and with greater power. 
-Regeneration Serum: improves healing speed for a few minutes.  
-Other possible beneficial effects 

Last Resort Pill: S-rank
A pill that when taken replicates the effects of all Eight Gates opening,  granting the user unparalleled power and chakra at the cost of burning out their life. 



*Other information:*
*Spoiler*
Show


Kagaku-Ha, The Chemical Blade:
A sword of their own creation made to store and create various drugs for using in battle, and create more using her chakra
-Hallucination
-Berserker
-Tranquilizer
-Poison
-Other possible detrimental effects 




*Agari Yoshiseki*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Age:* 27
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 5.9ft
*Weight:* 158pds
*Species:* Human
*Station:* Secret Champion of the Excluded Middle and Slothful Swordsman of the Mist 

*Description:*
*Spoiler*
Show

He has black wavy loose hair, an unshaven five o'clock shadow that never seems to become a full beard, wears dark navy shirt, a dun coat with vertical lines, bandages around his neck like a necklace, light purple pants. His sword is big, curved with a purple handle and pink cross guard 



*Personality:*
*Spoiler*
Show

Agari only ever considered the old regime evil, not every single kekkei genkai user. He thought this was what Yagura believed as well, but sees his hatred making him carry this farther. He spares and helps any innocent kekkei genkai user he finds such civilians or kids. However he fights any Kiri Resistance member he finds. He is lazy, and makes people do his work for him and no longer can commit himself to his cause entirely. Most likely to say things like yare yare daze or how troublesome.


*History:* *Spoiler*
Show


Agari Yoshiseki actually was real talented, and his talents were recognized in Old Kirigakure. He aced every test without effort and soon became a Jounin, but didn't really put effort into anything, yet somehow was seen as a great shinobi by Kirigakure anyways. Yet he felt nothing about any mission, never was able to fully commit to anything, to care about what Kirigakure wanted him to do. However Agari looked upon all the injustices and cruelties that Old Kiri, and one day he could no longer stand by and stepped in to defend a civilian instead of doing his mission. The injustice made him commit to a cause for once, made him care about people. It felt good to care for once, to fight for some thing right.

This feeling made him fight against his oppressors, made him stand up against tyranny to try and make a better kirigakure, a better land of water for everyone. He was a lazy guy after all, but if there was one thing he was going to do right in this world, one thing he was going to put effort into, it was going to be something important, something that really made people happy on a wide scale. It was something he could truly get behind.

But then when the revolution was over, when the clans of Old Kiri had all retreated, when the daimyo was dead, when Yagura announced what he next....he said that the cause had not stopped. That they would continue until every kekkei genkai user in the world was dead, that the world would not be free until the clans and their bloodlines were all wiped out, redefining them all as Danger Strains. That the danger they posed was too great and that the new life they now lead needed to be spread to every nation so they can all be more equal and meritocratic.  
This...was not what Agari had fought for. He thought it would stop once they were control. He thought that once Old Kiri was out of power and on the run and that they could simply settle down to make a newer, better life for everyone. The other many kekkei genkai users had nothing to do with any of this. Ironically, New Kiri saw him as a great shinobi just as much as the Old Kiri did, but for different reasons thinking he was some secret hard worker rather than some unbelievable prodigy from birth. 

This tainted his vision of a better world. The cause he thought was pure and good was anything but. But when he looked out the rest of the world, he could not see any government that worth supporting instead. His laziness, his apathy returned because he could find no cause worth supporting. Agari could not muster the courage to oppose Yagura directly, it was just so much effort, and how could he ever know what he did was right? Whether he'd ever be able to care for something good and right in this world when it all looks muddled, grey and complex without any clear answer. Its not as if the Kiri Resistance would accept him either, given what he did. 

So instead, he half-heartedly continued to work for him while also letting any innocent  kekkei genkai user go. It wasn't what he should do, wasn't the ideal thing the right thing, but it was a victory to him, an internal victory where he could perhaps save a few people that didn't deserve this. That maybe he could minimize the damage, that maybe one of the kekkei genkai users he saved would go onto to become the hero that would defeat them all and wipe the slate clean along with getting rid of him for assisting Yagura like this, for helping him to get this powerful. 

Today he primarily goes on missions to try and minimize casualties, resigned to serving Yagura as lazily as he can. 



*Story So Far:* *Spoiler*
Show

You can summarize and update here what has happened to your character during the game.


*Abilities:*
*Spoiler*
Show


Taijutsu: A-rank
Ninjutsu: A-rank
Genjutsu: A-rank 

academy three jutsu, Water walking, wall-walking

Sin: Sloth
Agari while being a good man has the sin of sloth, seeing the evil the atrocities that Yagura does while doing little to stop it, yet also makes him unable to fully commit to Yagura's cause. He has great natural talent to the point where he is equal to most other Jonin on only talent but he doesn't work hard to be greater. 

Kenjutsu: A-rank
Is good at normal kenjutsu, mostly coasting on his natural talent. 

Wind and Water Release: A-rank
Can make five water clones, and knows various wind and water jutsu for various purposes and attacks, as well as enhancing his blade with wind release using chakra flow. Can make a water zone for his summons to swim in. 

Water Release: Water Sphere Jutsu, B-rank
A spherical barrier jutsu made of water that can protect himself and up to four other people within it, needs concentration to maintain it

Water Release: Draining Water Tentacles, A-rank
Attacks the foe with sticky water tentacles that drain chakra from those they grab.

Wind Release: Cloud Sponge Jutsu, B-rank
Can make a defensive wall of clouds to absorb physical attacks, but can be burned away by Fire release easily.

Lethargic Genjutsu Repertoire: A-rank
Knows various genjutsu to either slow people down, put them to sleep or otherwise render them lethargic, drowsy or otherwise slower or incapacitated. 

Tortoise Summoning: A-rank
Can summons various tortoises to fight and help him. They can help on land, but swim faster in water. 

Let Someone Else Do it: A-rank
Can summon other Yagurist ninja to do something for him, having persuaded them to sign a contract with him. But he has to persuade the ninjas to do the things he wants, though he has an advantage if they're under his command. 



*Other information:*
*Spoiler*
Show


Mukiryoku-ha, The Lethargic Blade
This sword in addition to be a sharp and near-indestructible blade, can emit pinkish-purple gas when chakra is run through it. This gas is a mix of both yang and yin release chakra, attacking both the victim's mind and body to make them slower and more lethargic in their movements with the effects progressing to them falling asleep entirely. 




*Ruyomi Ashidera*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Age:* 28
*Gender:* Female
*Height:* 5.7feet
*Weight:* 146pds 
*Species:* Human
*Station:* Envious Swordswoman of the Mist.

*Description:*
*Spoiler*
Show

She has long dark green hair, green eyes, wearing a dun long sleeve shirt with vertical lines, dark blue pants, and her Flare Blade is red-handled with an orange fiery-electric blade. 



*Personality:*
*Spoiler*
Show

Ruyomi is deceptive, constantly hiding her true colors from the people who hate kekkei genkai around her, all the while working to get more kekkei genkai to empower herself. While acknowledging that from one perspective she is becoming the very thing she fights against, she sees taking the kekkei genkai herself as a form of wealth redistribution as well as just what her teacher taught her to do. 


*History:* *Spoiler*
Show


Ruyomi was once an apprentice of Suzume Yuki in Old Kirigakure. She became so because she was fascinated by kekkei genkai. Found them cool, wanted to study them, figure out how they work, or even.....get some for herself. Suzume took her on as an apprentice due to her genius mind and willingness to participate in whatever was asked of her for experiments to be successful. They both ignored some ethical considerations in what they did for what they wanted, having a desire for more knowledge, more power a thing in common. 

But Ruyomi grew impatient and envious of those who can wield kekkei genkai, including her own teacher. Suzume would of course chastise her and tell her to be patient, no good science was done impatiently and it could be years before they finally found a solution. Teacher and student, they seemed inseparable, too similar to ever break up. 

However her Envy grew and grew until one day she attacked her teacher, taking her bloodline and injecting it into herself recklessly, then taking the research and escaping from Suzume's wrath. She approached Yagura and told him that Suzume had attacked her, lying about her motivations for joining his cause, intending to only use his cause for her own desires- after all, no one is going care about what happens to kekkei genkai users in his regime so she could do what she wanted to gain them herself. To help out she created many of the custom blades that other swordsmen of yagura use as well as taught Kirigakure how to make such blades in general rather than normal katanas like Old Kirigakure. 

After the revolution she to satisfy Yagura's desires for making people more genetically equal, began using her bio-engineering prowess towards creating the Katomaru and Dotomaru Clones- fire and earth affinity children to balance out Kirigakure's lack of those affinities so that Kirigakure would have more varied basic nature transformations to use. This was relatively easy for her to do to do, and she then got some assistants and front projects about curing detrimental genetic diseases that made people less capable than others to satisfy his desire for equality in that aspect as well- but really she just leaves that to the scientists interested in that so she can work on her own project to get more bloodline to get their power, having taken a Ketsuryugan and a Lava bloodline user, taking great effort to do so between all the people trying to kill them and the bloodline users keeping themselves in hiding. 

But she isn't stupid. This probably can't last forever, so she has an escape plan ready to go so she can continue her work elsewhere. 



*Story So Far:* *Spoiler*
Show

You can summarize and update here what has happened to your character during the game.


*Abilities:*
*Spoiler*
Show


Taijutsu: A-rank
Ninjutsu: A-rank
Genjutsu Defense: A-rank

academy three jutsu, Water walking, wall-walking

Sin: Envy
Her desire and efforts to steal kekkei genkai from others to empower herself make her envious, and she continues to do so despite the danger of being found out by the Yagurists around her.

Ironic Talent:
Ruyomi is a genius at multiple fields of science, possessing great talent and intelligence that allows her to great at bio-engineering, chakra sword-making, and mechanical engineering and so on but her own envy blinds her to what makes her special as she seeks to steal kekkei genkai from others. This often leads her to easily solving problems for others while not thinking much of the accomplishment, even if its something no one has ever done before. 

Kenjutsu: A-rank
Has a good grasp of kenjutsu to fight without using the bloodlines she has stolen

Medical Jutsu: A-rank
Learned medical jutsu under Suzume Yuki, allowing to her learn how to steal bloodlines and bestow them on herself in a process similar or the same as one that empowered Ottomaru. But also grants her super strength, and various other medical jutsu tricks. 

Octopus Summoning: A-rank
Can summons octopuses to help her fight and other tasks, but the octopuses are faster and more mobile in water. 

Octopus Enhancements: A-rank
Has genetically modified herself to able to grow octopus tentacles from her arms, spit ink from her mouth and to a degree shape shift for camouflage and become flexible to fit through small cracks. Most Yagurists just assume these are just Yang release techniques when they see them.

Stolen Bloodlines:
-Ice Release, A-rank
Knows some techniques that Suzume used to do, as well as few she came up with herself
-Ketsuryugan, B-rank 
Can cast genjutsu on people mostly
-Lava Release, C-rank
Knows a few minor techniques for lava, not having really grasped it well yet.

Forbidden Jutsu: Dark Gate of Desperate Escape, A-rank
In case she is discovered or in danger, Ruyomi has this jutsu, sacrificing a person to open a mystical purple torii gate to escape to somewhere else in the world, emerging on the other side in a random part in the world having no control over the destination. If someone goes through the gate first it closes the gate, preventing her escape and requires her to sacrifice another person to open it again and won't go to the same destination twice in a row. 



*Other information:*
*Spoiler*
Show


Hakka-Ha,The Flare Blade:
A sword invented by Ruyomi that successfully combines Fire and Lightning Release to create what she calls Flare Release in a straight blade of orange heat and piercing power greater than lightning or fire alone. It can extend using chakra flow, and fire laser like beams with a swing. She only made it to draw attention so that people wouldn't suspect her of her research to steal bloodlines from others, as well as fight without tipping her hand.

----------


## Rater202

Okay, so Flare Release is a better name for fire/lightning than Plasma is.

Part of me is wondering if there's a rivalry between the swordsmen who have the orignal swords and the ones who wield the tech-based replacements.

...and Senko is just gonna piss Ruyomi right the **** off if it gets back that a Sound Genin in the Chunin exams has multiple Kekkei Genkai and proclaims to have invented the grafting technique herself.

----------


## Lord Raziere

Hm.

Well the three other swords are with the Resistance. I'd imagine the Resistance would care a lot about a symbol of Kirigakure being divided in half, and I imagine so would Yagura's regime if they want a better claim of continuation and legitimacy. like they are the seven original swords, they're useful as a symbol and political tool even if you make others because the ones people remember and say "yeah thats Kirigakure, those are the things people representing Kirigakure carry, the Kiri swords of Kiri for people that do important Kiri things, the Kirigakure swords."

like maybe there is a rivalry? Nagarao would probably care about that sort of thing, its "who else would?" is the real question. maybe have to figure out how others are about that.

but they're not really tech replacements, per se. its more in line of thinking "we just got rid of all these kekkei genkai people that gave us an edge against other villages" they reason "what can we do to replace them?" so they look at these four swords, these four magical swords they've always had but were like, priceless single specimens and were like "hey, maybe we should like, figure out how to reverse engineer these, and make more stuff like these" and thus they did. its similar to the drug boosts and cybernetics, they're trying to figure out ways to match kekkei genkai without having kekkei genkai themselves. making equipment that can do better things is one of those ways. they're already throwing out tradition by y'know, attacking the old clans that once ruled them, so why not innovate and make things based on the swords they are known for? What do they have to lose?

Ruyomi: "you mean some random kid has more bloodlines than me!? Why that little-"
Agari: "hey Ruyo, watchu talkin' about?"
Ruyomi: "Nothiiiing!" :)
Agari: ".....Fine I don't care about anything much anyways."

----------


## Rater202

I know I said that maybe the Kama should come later in the story but now I'm having second thoughts.

If the fight against Ottomaru ad the Despair Squad goes the way I think it will, and you go with the "Otsutuski infiltrates the despair squad for reasons" thing then there might be a good place to do it soon.

So... Gonna let you decide when it happens, Raz. If it happens.

Just... My preference would be throat for white Kama and right palm for black Kama, so... Which location the implantation happens in, if it happens, will control whether or not Senko has a seizure from it.

----------


## Lord Raziere

Well....hm, could figure something out.

My original idea for this process involved a lot more.....preparation, not something that could just be applied in the middle of combat, but if you want it early I'll figure something out, and Miyashin's an S-class opponent, so its not as if he _can't_ easily incapacitate you to do it anyways. 

as for which Kama well there are two ways we can do this, chance or what I have planned. chance means we roll a die with the odds tilted in favor of black kama since thats the more probable one, or you just trust what I'm going to give you. I promise I won't screw you over or anything in the latter case, the choice I'd make would be more for thematics/what fits the character more than anything else. 

now we can either keep what I think fits Senko best a surprise or we can discuss it and go with whatever you prefer. though admittedly I do find one option less interesting than the other for my own reasons.

----------


## Rater202

The way I see it, there are three options: Senko gets th White Kama, Senko gets the normal Black Kama, or Senko get  black Kama... While critically injured and Kaguya's backup, whose sole motivation is  misguided attempt to protect the Earth from the other Otsuskis, does the "replace" some of my data with theres so the Kama can stop fix their body in the hopes that she'll be the next best thing to Kaguya doing it herself.

So perfectly safe, highly dangerous and needs a compensation for it to be used, much safer but still risky.

I'm honestly okay with all three.

I can work with all three.

----------


## Lord Raziere

Okay, thats fine with me.

I'll be sure to make him attack when that happens then.

----------


## Rater202

And I'm not saying that it has to happen now.

I just think that, if I get where this is heading, there'll be a good opportunity to showcase Senko's worth as a potential vessel and possibly a good opportunity to do the implanting.

I could be wrong.

----------


## Lord Raziere

Okay, sorry I misread that.

but at least you inspired me to do a little ominous villain brooding scene where he spout vague musings on a rooftop so if nothing else, thank you for that. and also helped me find the ominous akatsuki music they use for things which apparently is actually Hidan's theme but seems to get used when anything demonic or ominous happens in shippuden?

----------


## Rater202

Not gonna lie, I think they cheaped out on the music budget.

Orochimaru's theme is literally just samples from Toccata and Fuge in D Minor with traditional Japanese instrumentals played over them and brief lyrical work.

Don't get me wrong, it works, but still.

----------


## Lord Raziere

> Not gonna lie, I think they cheaped out on the music budget.
> 
> Orochimaru's theme is literally just samples from Toccata and Fuge in D Minor with traditional Japanese instrumentals played over them and brief lyrical work.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it works, but still.


This wiki page say the amount of different people they got performing different songs for the openings is a lot, while all the OST stuff was composed by Toshio Masuda up to 2007, where the rest of it is composed by Yasuharu Takanashi when going into Shippuden, even all the way to Boruto. both of them have a long list things they've composed for anime other than Naruto. the mixing or even fusion of modern and old instruments in both soundtracks were very much by design to evoke certain feels. I doubt that between 18 Original soundtracks and like over 80 openings and endings performed by various people and two composers for the osts, one of which is prolific and well known even before being brought on to do Shippuden, that they cheaped out on music. 

like, Toshio Masuda would've been the one composing Orochimaru's theme, and that is in soundtrack 2, released back in 2004. sure, you can argue thats the early days, but its also around the time every person has fond memories of the Chuunin Exam arc, so it would be around when it started getting popular. I don't think they cheaped out.

also Orochimaru, Jiraiya and Tsunade are based folklore/books called "The Tale of the Gallant Jiraiya" from the edo period which were adapted into kabuki plays, so Jiraiya and Orochimaru have a lot of kabuki theater stylings and trappings because of that. the composer might've intentionally done it to make the music sound more old theatrical and such.

----------


## Rater202

> So perfectly safe, highly dangerous and needs a compensation for it to be used, much safer but still risky.


So I uh... Forgot something.

Back when we were first discussing Senko getting the Kama I pointed out that the Kama probably... Wouldn't be able to fully Convert her on its own, and that was _before_ the White Kama reveal.

Like, Jugo got Hashirama cells in his system but his bloodline automatically convert them so... Senko's DNA would get overwritten with Kaguya's and then immediately get written back.

So it's basically "Is Senko at risk of getting possessed by Kaguya's back-up or can she merely sometimes talk to her ghost?"

Edit: Also, I keep forgetting that Hashirama cells make it so you don't need food or water.

----------


## Lord Raziere

If your asking that, thats asking whether your Black or White kama or not.

You needn't worry. my plan is and always has been to give you the White Kama. Since you plan intricately like this anyways, I might as well not bother and save you the trouble.

also you can already speak to Kurama and are full of incredibly logical arguments, don't be greedy with the incredibly powerful entities to talk to and potentially get manipulated by into doing something stupid.

Besides I'd thought it'd far more interesting to give _Kimiko_ the Black Kama because it'd be a role-reversal from how they are now with Kimiko trying to contain and manage Senko when she gets taken over by the natural energy, and Kimiko potentially making dark deals with Kaguya is more thematic for her anyways.

----------


## Rater202

...I wasn't asking which Kama I was just pointing out a detail I'd forgotten.

Now uh... Keep in mind that having two Kama in proximity to each other makes them unzip faster.

----------


## Lord Raziere

well if you really want a detail on something that'll never happen unless we decide to roll for Kama, given canon Boruto, its possible that you'd get possessed by Kaguya.

However! Kaguya is technically not dead. She was technically never killed. People like to wank foes that come after her as somehow being stronger and some weird constantly rising power scale being in effect, but they ignore the fact that the foes after her actually die to Naruto/Sasuke and she never died, they only sealed her away again. (Could they kill Kaguya now? maybe. but they're starting to fall from their peaks of power and I don't see either Momoshiki or Isshiki being particularly more powerful than her, they seem to feel like particularly strong Akatsuki members rather than the godlike aliens they're supposed to be) So technically, can she even possess you, if she is not "dead"? Well looking at Isshiki's situation it seems a Black kama can be used to control a body rather than overwrite it entirely, while a White Kama with Code still has some limited connection to the person's spirit and thus can communicate with them but not control them, so really White Kama is still perfectly possible to speak through, just not control.

ah. hm. complications like this are why we were initially against kama in the first place Rater, I might just ignore that particular speed u feature to keep the roleplay's focus or say that Kaguya's Kama is 1000 years out of date and that its more of a feature of Momoshiki's Kama than Isshiki's one, whatever to keep things trained on what we agreed the focus is. the focus is on the Naruto world not on high-powered beings rendering them all pointless or irrelevant so I'm probably going to make immortal powerful beings view their escape as this long-term inevitable thing that will just eventually happen sooner or later rather than something they're actively working towards. they can be patient. Maybe it won't occur in your lifetime, maybe it will, they can wait, but its a question of whether you'll be around to stop them at all. 

and if ignoring canon isn't okay, Kimiko already has like three potential super modes between the Sage Seal, the Void Pact and the Kama so.....losing kama for her is not that big of a loss, given what senjutsu can do, not to mention all the other ways she can develop. Kimiko is a character of possibility like that.

----------


## Rater202

Well, worst case scenario we don't have explicit confirmation that the feedback loop speeds up _white_ Kama, I guess.

Also, Ishikki shrank himself down and wired himself directly into Jigen's brain. He apparently would have been a bad vessel to be reborn through.

----------


## Lord Raziere

well yeah, Isshiki's taking over of Jigen kind of a special case because normally Jigen would die in a few days, thats why I wanted to determine if something about it was off or abnormal. like in that case, Isshiki is technically alive, just very small and inside the body he is controlling, so I don't see a reason why Kaguya who is also still alive, couldn't say, try to take control of someone with the Black Kama, remotely. though you could make the argument that due to the feedback loop thing that the Kamas have a certain amount of signal strength, so she might not be able to control it as well from her prison, or something. its the moon so maybe she can only take control during a full moon- aka when the moon is right above your position on Earth, or maybe due its a more yin-based symbolic closeness. 

(I dunno, Naruto doesn't focus on abstract conceptual powers much, so I'm not entirely sure about the yin-based symbolic closeness thing. if there is conceptual abstract powers in Narutoverse they're probably very high level stuff and thus for later parts of Boruto to figure out, and thus outside the concerns of the roleplay.)

----------


## Rater202

> well yeah, Isshiki's taking over of Jigen kind of a special case because normally Jigen would die in a few days, thats why I wanted to determine if something about it was off or abnormal. like in that case, Isshiki is technically alive, just very small and inside the body he is controlling, so I don't see a reason why Kaguya who is also still alive, couldn't say, try to take control of someone with the Black Kama, remotely. though you could make the argument that due to the feedback loop thing that the Kamas have a certain amount of signal strength, so she might not be able to control it as well from her prison, or something. its the moon so maybe she can only take control during a full moon- aka when the moon is right above your position on Earth, or maybe due its a more yin-based symbolic closeness. 
> 
> (I dunno, Naruto doesn't focus on abstract conceptual powers much, so I'm not entirely sure about the yin-based symbolic closeness thing. if there is conceptual abstract powers in Narutoverse they're probably very high level stuff and thus for later parts of Boruto to figure out, and thus outside the concerns of the roleplay.)


Shukaku is canonically at his most bloodthirsty on the night of the full moon so you might be onto something there.

----------


## Rater202

So... Igore hasn't been online in almost three weeks.

I'm starting to get worried.

----------


## Lord Raziere

It was the holidays, Rater, things always get slow around that time because of Christmas and the like, he was probably spending time with his family over people on the internet.

you always get worried while at the same time blocking any attempts to actually move things along or occupy us so we don't focus on it until Igor comes back, I've pointed out this cycle before, the only way it stops is if we unreasonably demand Igor to post more or we stop being overly concerned with what he's doing and just roleplay and be happy whenever he shows up, because every time we do the former it just ends up with him magically coming back and starting to blame himself for something he can't help when that is backwards because he shouldn't feel beholden to us, the game is meant to be fun and I want him to come because he WANTS to be here, not because of an obligation to us. and it starts when you start doing this "I'm worried" talk that makes him feel as if he's letting us down or whatever. so can you please, just not, and help me come up with an actual solution rather than badgering him to post more?

----------


## Rater202

When I say "I'm worried" I mean that I am legitimately concerned for his well-being.

He's mentioned before that he's got various problems.

And role-playing without him would be easier if we weren't in the middle of a storyline he's GMing. I'm not really seeing a way to move forward from here without him that doesn't abort the Despair Squad arc and I'd rather not do that if we can avoid it.

----------


## Lord Raziere

Well.

Thats too bad Rater! We can't do anything about those problems. If he can't post, he can't post, thats it! Thats all we'll ever likely know about it. Its not as if I have any other way to contact him other than PMs, and if he is not responding to that or this, he is probably not on giantitp in general. Its not as if I can magically call up his current status or anything.

And even if we could, even if we magically find out what his status is and what is causing him to not post right now without him knowing.....what would we _do_ about it, Rater? What is the _plan_ other than saying "darn thats rough mate, hope it gets better"!? cause thats the most we'll ever be able to do about his situation either for him or ourselves. So lets just skip the middleman and say "Igor if your out there, hope your doing well, wish you were here, we'll play some Sounditp for you buddy."

like in an ideal world I'd totally wave a magic wand and make all his problems go away so he can have with whoever he wants, doesn't have to be us, but I hope we'd be included. But we don't live in that world.

What we can do, is figure out how to move forward amongst ourselves and hope things can get better on his end to post again even if we have to keep moving without him. We can do nothing for him, so we have to think about what we can do for ourselves, so he doesn't worry about us, which will cause more problems for him. Get me?

----------


## Rater202

Okay, well...

If he's not back in some form by the 18th, which is to say he's had no activity on the site in a month, then...

I can think of two things.

Either Baku jumps the gun, so to speak, and attacks first which ends up delaying or, if Igor doesn't turn up in time, aborts the despair squad's attack because he tipped their hand too early.

Or your White Oni comes in for a more hands-on test, possibly ignorant of the Despair Squad's plans entirely.

Maybe both?

Depending on how things go we may need to sap Yuyuyu back in for Usagi, though leaving Odayama in but in a minor capacity should be fine at least for the Chunin exams.

Either way, we should... If we end u moving on without Igor it should be in a way that the plot he laid down can be picked back up later, if he turns up and can post more reliably again.

----------


## Lord Raziere

Yeah, sounds good: Baku attacks Kimiko, White Oni attacks Senko, and White Oni simply summons a bunch of autonomous puppets for everyone else to deal with in the background.

and if Igor comes back later after it, its as simple saying there is some holiday that Sound Village has to celebrate their founding and Ottomaru attacks then for similar effects upon the Nozojo and whatnot. not ideal, but it can be salvaged if it comes to that. 

I will PM Igor a notice about this just in case they log on to giantitp but don't check this forum informing them of this, so we won't be leaving him in the dark.

----------


## Rater202

I think I have what I want to do with my Dragon Blade Chronicles re-imagining more or less settled, but I'm not gonna know for sure how it starts until we do the Chunin Exams.

What I'm thinking is that sometime after the Exams there ends up being an Earthquake of some sort that gets felt, to greater or lesser degree, over a wide section of the continent, with the epicenter at Mount Koryu.

And comparing it to geological activity suggests that it wasn't naturally occurring...

So Ninja get sent to the Mountain to investigate...

But seeing as that land isn't officially part of any country, three different villages technically have jurisdiction: Sound, Leve, and Waterfall. The villages from the three nations bordering the territory.

Waterfall doesn't give a ****, they're Ninja-Vegas mixed with the Mob. Ain't no money in that and two other villages could investigate if it's anything world threatening one of them will say something.

So Sound sends a TeamTeam 3.

But so does Leaf.

Specifically, my Leaf Team for the Exams, since the only known living member of the Ryu Clan is part of it.

Unless of course, they've defected by then, but that really depends on how the Chunin exams go.

Do you think Sound Research and Innovation will have working prototypes based on the Armor designs Daichi sold them by the time the exams end?

----------


## Lord Raziere

Well I was planning on the Sage Seal being done by the time the Chuunin exams ends. Given how slow things have went with that, I might just make the armors be finished around the same time even though the Sage Seal was longer developed, simply because developing tech too realistically may take too long and that some degree of higher than usual tech speed is probably required.

as for them being defeated- don't think like that. just because they're defeated the first time doesn't mean they can't participate in another arc-don't be afraid for characters to develop new skills and power since they last fought and think they have a second chance. the Chuunin Exams is more an introduction to many of the characters I have than a definitive one-shot outing where thats all they do- lots of characters were intro'd in chuunin exams and did things after that, and antagonists like Sasuke and Kabuto started weaker or underlings but developed into being stronger over time even if the concept could've been done better in Kabuto's case. 

If you want the Ryu clan character to participate in that, make sure she does regardless of the Chuunin Exam results. there is motivation for her regardless whether she wins or loses. 

A Yuyuyu Thing: since she is going to be joining Team 3 on the Chuunin Exams if our plans happen, I've been thinking about whether she signs a snake contract or a fox contract with a fox clan of pranksters/comedians who have a friendly rivalry with a bunch of tanukis in pranking who both make fun of ninja and people in authority. if I remember correctly you offered the snake contract to Yuyuyu, but neither of us care strongly about this- but! idea: Yuyuyu is supposed to be a social character right? what if that could potentially translate to her persuading the summoning animals into having TWO summoning contracts? how would your snakes feel about her trying for that? because thats maybe Yuyuyu uniquely strong, she just has a talent for getting more summoning contracts than other people and thus more people to help her.

----------


## Rater202

Defe*c*ted.

All three of them have reason to be dissatisfied with the Leaf Village to the point of having no real loyalty: They could be convinced to defect to another village given the opportunity.

Benjirou wanted to be a monk but felt pressured to become a Ninja, Fudo is very much the kind of shunned child who'll burn down the village to feel ti's warmth, and Shiroko is literally only a Leaf Ninja because it was the first opportunity she had to make money to support herself and even in this day and age is subjected to racism due to being a member of the Ryu Clan.

their Sensei, meanwhile, is apathetic: He's a middle-of-the-road ninja made a special Jonin solely for how long he's been a ninja and then saddled with a team that he doesn't give a crap about**: The Senju doesn't want to be here, the mixed-blood kid is one bad day away from going on a rampage, and the Ryu is a filthy ****ing Ryu.

It's basically inevitable that the Genin will end up either becoming rogue ninjas or defecting to some other village, probably Sound, eventually.

It's entirely possible that one, two, or all three of them could be convinced to defect *during* the exams.

...In particular, I have a scene in mind between Senko and Benjirou during the exams.

On Yuyuyu and summons: On the one hans, there's nothing stopping you from having multiple summons: Sasuke has snakes and Hawks, fo example. On the other hand, foxes are known to prey on snakes... On the other hand, so are Hawsk and that's not a problem for them.

I've also been trying to depict the Snakes as being more on the spiritual side, not really caring about summoning realm politics when they're not on their own time, and the Serpent Special Squad are outliers among the Snakes regardless and ti's their Leader than Yuyuyu has contact with...

And given that the Serpent Special Squad are based in part on The Cobra Unit, whose successor group once went by the name FOX, there's a meta-joke there.

So go for it.

Edit: And regarding the armors: The Sage seals are being created from first principles while he armors would be based on pre-existing designs.

----------


## Lord Raziere

Fair.

I have like twelve Konoha Genin that could potentially take the mission if or probably when yours defect. it'll be fine. worse comes to worse, there is a reason I made generic shinobi sheets and you'll get nameless but no less skilled ninja to fight or they get fleshed out for to expand on what Konoha specifically wants with the Ryu Clan, tailor make the enemies for the arc and all that.

----------


## Rater202

I'm not necessarily looking at a fight, though one might happen if defections happened under certain circumstances.

My point is more "The Ryu clan member kind of needs to be there" and "The Leaf is almost certainly gonna send people to something like this."

But Shiroko being there as a Leaf Ninja would affect the story differently than her being there as someone who defected to Sound, ya dig.

Honestly, I'm not seeing a defection this early, but it could happen. The exam is kind of a whole chaotic thing by design.

...Of course, we might also end up in a situation where one or more of them ends up relocating to Sund without technically defecting.

Maybe Senko agrees to let Shiroko sign the snake contract and teach her snake techniques as she learns them in exchange for concessions or ends up engaged to Benjiro as a legal fig-leaf for whatever reparations she or Daichi can talk the main Senju branch into giving their branch. Depends on how those conversations go.

As an aside, I'm planning for Menko to fangirl Shiroko a little bit. Ryuchi Cave has a religious reverence for dragons as an ideal to aspire to and as a member of the Ryu Clan Shiroko has an explicit connection to dragons ad dragonlike traits of her own.

----------


## Rater202

I keep trying to picture a version of Senko who has successfully integrated with herself enough DNA and chakra to become an Otsustuki...

But I never actually came up with an idea of what she'd look like as an adult so I'm just picturing smol!Senko with pale skin, byakugan, light blue hair, and horns in a white version of her normal robes.

----------

